# Interesting pics of London quiz



## not-bono-ever (Sep 10, 2012)

heres my starter



A fence you can see in various places , esp. Southwark - usually around LA blocks

What is interesting about it ?


----------



## cesare (Sep 10, 2012)

It's in sections/removable?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 10, 2012)

Welded up, but has an interesting past


----------



## cesare (Sep 10, 2012)

Each section looks as though it could be a bed frame if horizontal?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 10, 2012)

Yeh, beds. Xnhs?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 10, 2012)

warmer... ( Cesare )


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 10, 2012)

not beds as such...


----------



## cesare (Sep 10, 2012)

Ex prison or mental institution?


----------



## Balham (Sep 10, 2012)

Stretchers from a war make up the fence, in Stockwell, am just looking up where exactly. Also similar in Hackney I gather.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 10, 2012)

cesare said:


> Ex prison or mental institution?


 

could be, but not primarily produced for this purpose.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 10, 2012)

Balham said:


> Stretchers from a war make up the fence, in Stockwell, am just looking up where exactly. Also similar in Hackney I gather.


 

A winner!

600K iron/ steel stretchers were produced during WW2 for the BLitz stuff- they were later welded into fence on LA estates


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 10, 2012)

Dog Kennel hill estate in ED/ peckham has these


----------



## cesare (Sep 10, 2012)

not-bono-ever said:


> A winner!
> 
> 600K iron/ steel stretchers were produced during WW2 for the BLitz stuff- they were later welded into fence on LA estates




Good quiz!


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 10, 2012)

Must have been heavy stretchers.


----------



## Balham (Sep 10, 2012)

Kennington Park by the Oval . . .  Recycled stretchers from WW two . There were more around London but now even some of these have gone I gather.


----------



## Balham (Sep 10, 2012)

not-bono-ever said:


> A winner!
> 
> 600K iron/ steel stretchers were produced during WW2 for the BLitz stuff- they were later welded into fence on LA estates


 
So do I have to choose the next picture or . . .?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 10, 2012)

yup...


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 10, 2012)

Balham said:


> So do I have to choose the next picture or . . .?


Might as well


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 10, 2012)

I hear the sound of frantic googling....


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 10, 2012)

OK, an easy one







Why was a  Special act of parliament required for this Hotel  ?


----------



## wtfftw (Sep 10, 2012)

I knew the other answer.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 10, 2012)

Because it has a road that cars drive on the right


----------



## ash (Sep 10, 2012)

The Savoy- to allow cars to drive On the right?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 10, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Because it has a road that cars drive on the right


 

rocking

cos in the ole days, the passenger sat behind the driver and driving on the RH side into the Savoy allowed the gentry/ passenger to be deposited directly onto the kerb and the door opened by the driver/ doorman , thus avoiding shit on their shoes/ having to open the door themselves


----------



## Balham (Sep 10, 2012)

Gosh . . . . okay . . . .

This car park intrigued me . . .


----------



## Balham (Sep 10, 2012)

not-bono-ever said:


> I hear the sound of frantic googling....


 
Something like that ! One of my own photos in the end.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 10, 2012)

but where the qestion ?

Another.

What a lovely house in bayswater




Why do these houses never come onto the for sale market ?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 10, 2012)

not-bono-ever said:


> but where the qestion ?
> 
> Another.
> 
> ...


probably because they're owned by the crown estate which very rarely sells stuff off


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 10, 2012)

nope


----------



## Callie (Sep 10, 2012)

not a real house, its a LIE

behind it is only badgers and trains


----------



## cesare (Sep 10, 2012)

Callie said:


> not a real house, its a LIE
> 
> behind it is only badgers and trains


Yes, isn't it that frontage to hide the railway?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 10, 2012)

another winner







they are fronts to hide the tube line below


----------



## Callie (Sep 10, 2012)

no badgers 

wheres my prize???

(i cant think of anything to do a question with )


----------



## Balham (Sep 10, 2012)

Isn't one meant to guess the location of the car park first otherwise there'll be loads of pictures and no order.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Sep 10, 2012)

not-bono-ever said:


> A winner!
> 
> 600K iron/ steel stretchers were produced during WW2 for the BLitz stuff- they were later welded into fence on LA estates


I noticed them in Greenwich, my assumption ws right. They are identical to ones still in service at the MOD in Bath when I worked there in the early 90s


----------



## wtfftw (Sep 11, 2012)

Balham said:


> Isn't one meant to guess the location of the car park first otherwise there'll be loads of pictures and no order.


It's familiar to me but, only enough to be annoying.


----------



## Balham (Sep 11, 2012)

I'll give it a short while longer, er a clue . . . .  no, I have had a look, it should be quite easy to place it.


----------



## cesare (Sep 11, 2012)

Balham said:


> I'll give it a short while longer, er a clue . . . .  no, I have had a look, it should be quite easy to place it.


Is it the Henrietta Place car park?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 11, 2012)

Think that carpark is next to Guildhall in The City


----------



## ash (Sep 11, 2012)

Poland street ?  The car park I mean


----------



## cesare (Sep 11, 2012)

cesare said:


> Is it the Henrietta Place car park?



And is that your own photo/blog?


----------



## Balham (Sep 11, 2012)

cesare said:


> Is it the Henrietta Place car park?


Well done, it is, juncts Welbeck Street and the other side is Marylebone Lane.


cesare said:


> And is that your own photo/blog?


It is my photo, taken 1 March 2011.


----------



## cesare (Sep 11, 2012)

This is quite an easy one. Not so much the location, because there are plenty of examples in London. But what are they made from?





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## _pH_ (Sep 11, 2012)

cesare said:


> This is quite an easy one. Not so much the location, because there are plenty of examples in London. But what are they made from?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Made from a gun barrel. Swords into ploughshares, barrels into bollards.


----------



## cesare (Sep 11, 2012)

_pH_ said:


> Made from a gun barrel. Swords into ploughshares, barrels into bollards.


Yes. Topped with a cannon ball. Well done! Your turn.


----------



## _pH_ (Sep 11, 2012)

This one can be found here but relates to the City.


----------



## cesare (Sep 11, 2012)

_pH_ said:


> View attachment 22979
> 
> This one can be found here but relates to the City.


Is it a London coal tax post? Boundary marker - past that point duty becomes payable for coal going into London.


----------



## _pH_ (Sep 11, 2012)

WINRAR!

There was an interesting page on the City of London website about them but it appears to have gone. This is a good site though, got them all listed.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 11, 2012)

The car park is behind Debenhams, yes?


----------



## cesare (Sep 11, 2012)

_pH_ said:


> WINRAR!
> 
> There was an interesting page on the City of London website about them but it appears to have gone. This is a good site though, got them all listed.


That's a great website.

Perhaps someone else would like a go now?


----------



## _pH_ (Sep 11, 2012)

Two part question: where's this? And where is the building that once stood here now?


----------



## Random (Sep 11, 2012)

_pH_ said:


> Two part question: where's this? And where is the building that once stood here now?
> 
> View attachment 22


A building up on legs like that, must have been a grain store or something. A medieval building now in a museum?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 11, 2012)

Is that Crosby Hall in Bishopsgate? Now located in Cheyne Walk in Chelsea?
Some moneybags American moved and rebuilt it brick by brick.


----------



## _pH_ (Sep 11, 2012)

Random said:


> A building up on legs like that, must have been a grain store or something. A medieval building now in a museum?


 
No.



Orang Utan said:


> Is that Crosby Hall in Bishopsgate? Now located in Cheyne Walk in Chelsea?
> Some moneybags American moved and rebuilt it brick by brick.


 
No. But you're partly there with the reason why it's not there any more.


----------



## Balham (Sep 11, 2012)

Totally off the wall a bit, have to do something else now but around the Old Bailey? Central Criminal Courts, perhaps part of Newgate prison which was there once.


----------



## Random (Sep 11, 2012)

_pH_ said:


> No.
> 
> 
> 
> No. But you're partly there with the reason why it's not there any more.


it's the building in which George Washington's father was born


----------



## _pH_ (Sep 11, 2012)

Balham said:


> Totally off the wall a bit, have to do something else now but around the Old Bailey? Central Criminal Courts, perhaps part of Newgate prison which was there once.


 
No.



Random said:


> it's the building in which George Washington's father was born


 
Not that I'm aware of - where are you thinking of?


----------



## Random (Sep 11, 2012)

_pH_ said:


> No.
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I'm aware of - where are you thinking of?


Just a guess


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 11, 2012)

are the from one end of the old london bridge, now in the us of a?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 11, 2012)

_pH_ said:


> Two part question: where's this? And where is the building that once stood here now?
> 
> View attachment 22981


 
Is it where the Roman temple of <insert god's name that I've forgotten here> was? It was moved round the corner into what now some corporate City building iirc.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 11, 2012)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Is it where the Roman temple of <insert god's name that I've forgotten here> was? It was moved round the corner into what now some corporate City building iirc.


Mithras? It's not that (AFAICT)


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 11, 2012)

Mithras?


----------



## laptop (Sep 11, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Mithras?


 
Nope - that's currently behind a hoarding in a building site on Queen Victoria Street, and according to this being dismantled and put back where it came from (i.e. in the basement of a new block).


----------



## _pH_ (Sep 11, 2012)

Not the Temple of Mithras, nor London Bridge. 

Do you want to keep guessing or do you want the answer?


----------



## Random (Sep 11, 2012)

_pH_ said:


> Not the Temple of Mithras, nor London Bridge.
> 
> Do you want to keep guessing or do you want the answer?


More clues first. Ancient or medieval?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 11, 2012)

more clues bludz


----------



## _pH_ (Sep 11, 2012)

Originally mediaeval. A church.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 11, 2012)

Bethlem Hospital (just guessing now at places I know have moved)?

ETA: Not that then as it's a church.


----------



## _pH_ (Sep 11, 2012)

Not Bethlem. And not moved in the same way as Bethlem (i.e., an institution moved to another building in a different location like Bethlem was). OU was closer to the mark on that.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 11, 2012)

the old St Pauls site ?


----------



## cesare (Sep 11, 2012)

Is it part of the London Wall?


----------



## Random (Sep 11, 2012)

Is it now in a museum, or in private hands?


----------



## _pH_ (Sep 11, 2012)

Not St Paul's (Wren's St Pauls is largely on the same site, but a larger one - some of the floor plan of the old building is marked out in the paving on the St Paul's Churchyard (i.e., south) side of the current cathedral)

Not part of the London Wall (I keep meaning to lead a walk along the line of the old wall and see the bits that are still there, if anyone's interested)

Not in a museum, but I suppose you could say it's in the ownership of an institution


----------



## laptop (Sep 11, 2012)

This is annoying. I'm sure I recognise the building behind, but can't name it.

Is it somewhere near the Mint?


----------



## _pH_ (Sep 11, 2012)

By near the Mint do you mean Tower Hill way? No.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 11, 2012)

Is it a Tax Post?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 11, 2012)

I think I've found it but I cheated.

Is it in the States now?


----------



## laptop (Sep 11, 2012)

_pH_ said:


> By near the Mint do you mean Tower Hill way? No.


 
Yes, and shame.

The surrounding architecture - the 30s equivalent of 70s bland boxes - says it's in the City. Doesn't it?


----------



## Crispy (Sep 11, 2012)

It is St Mary Aldermanbury, but only because I recognise the City Police horses building behind it.


----------



## _pH_ (Sep 11, 2012)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I think I've found it but I cheated.
> 
> Is it in the States now?



Cheating git but WINRAR!!!

It's St Mary Aldermanbury, on Love Lane, just south of London Wall near the MoL. Mediaeval church, destroyed in the Great Fire, rebuilt by Wren, destroyed in the Blitz, the remains stood derelict until 1966 when some Americans went 'HEY! YOUR ENGLISH CHURCHES ARE SO FUCKEN' QUAINT! AH'M GONNA SHIP IT BACK TO THE STATES BRICK BY FUCKEN' BRICK!' and rebuilt it in the grounds of Westminster College in Fulton, Missouri as the Winston Churchill Memorial Chapel. The churchyard is still there, with the column bases. Judge Jeffreys (the 'hanging judge') is buried there.


----------



## Random (Sep 11, 2012)

congrats


----------



## cesare (Sep 11, 2012)

_pH_ said:


> Not part of the London Wall (I keep meaning to lead a walk along the line of the old wall and see the bits that are still there, if anyone's interested)


 
I'd be interested.


----------



## _pH_ (Sep 11, 2012)

Crispy said:


> It is St Mary Aldermanbury, but only because I recognise the City Police horses building behind it.



Yes that's Wood Lane police station behind. Wood Lane has another interesting church - St Alban - of which only the tower remains (on a traffic island) and is now a private residence.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 11, 2012)

I love that church tower


----------



## _pH_ (Sep 11, 2012)

Crispy said:


> I love that church tower



I want to live there. Very unlikely to get burgled unless the burglar is thick as shit.


----------



## Winot (Sep 11, 2012)

Oops, Tapatalk fail.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 11, 2012)

Balham said:


> I'll give it a short while longer, er a clue . . . . no, I have had a look, it should be quite easy to place it.


Found it  Between Wellbeck Street and Marylebone Lane.


----------



## Balham (Sep 11, 2012)

Well done Crispy, an odd building that I took a shine to, alas Cesare beat you somewhat timewise.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 11, 2012)

Damn I must have missed it.

Will try and think of one of my own


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 12, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Damn I must have missed it.
> 
> Will try and think of one of my own


 

waiting...


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 12, 2012)

Can I do one while we're waiting?


----------



## wtfftw (Sep 12, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Can I do one while we're waiting?


Yes


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 12, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Can I do one while we're waiting?


come on then


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 12, 2012)

Well I will.



Why were these Nazi salutes rather inappropriate?


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 12, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> come on then


 
I couldn't decide on a question.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 12, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Well I will.
> 
> View attachment 23028
> 
> Why were these Nazi salutes rather inappropriate?


it's the funeral of german ambassador leopold von hoesch, who was appointed by the weimar regime before hitler and was not a 'true believer' in the nsdap.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 12, 2012)

Well that was quick.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 12, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Well that was quick.


recognised the picture.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 12, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> recognised the picture.


 
I should have gone with the dog's grave after all.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 12, 2012)

_pH_ said:


> Not part of the London Wall (I keep meaning to lead a walk along the line of the old wall and see the bits that are still there, if anyone's interested)


 
Yes, interested subject to the usual "depends when" sort of stuff


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 12, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> I should have gone with the dog's grave after all.


what, giro's grave at the top of the waterloo steps beside the auld german embassy?


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 12, 2012)

Yes, I thought it would be too easy, especially to an urban audience, but this one was easy too.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 12, 2012)

st leonard's hospital, shoreditch.

at the back of this building there used to be a road called the land of promise. what did it lead to?


----------



## ohmyliver (Sep 13, 2012)

A workhouse?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 13, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> at the back of this building there used to be a road called the land of promise. what did it lead to?


 
This suggests that the estate that the workhouse was built on was known as 'Land of Promise' and includes a map (c. 1873) showing a short road called 'Land of Promise' leading to the grounds and including buildings that were part of the workhouse complex.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 13, 2012)

ohmyliver said:


> A workhouse?


Winner


----------



## Crispy (Sep 13, 2012)

What was it?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 13, 2012)

A bog?

A crypt?

A disused underpass?


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Sep 13, 2012)

canal

burgess park?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 13, 2012)

a canal ?


----------



## Crispy (Sep 13, 2012)

I would like answers that start with "The" not "A"


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 13, 2012)

The Grand Surrey Canal


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Sep 13, 2012)

google is too much like hard work


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 13, 2012)

The bog
The crypt
The disused underpass
The canal


----------



## Crispy (Sep 13, 2012)

bono got it


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 13, 2012)

Crispy said:


> bono got it


 
Only on the 2nd attempt though


----------



## Crispy (Sep 13, 2012)

wemakeyou... got it right-ish, but didn't name the canal!


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 13, 2012)

preparing tea at the minute, so will have to wait for my contrib- if wemake want my go, then thats good with me. ta


----------



## mao (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## Crispy (Sep 13, 2012)

mao said:


>


Stink pipe. Vent for a buried river. At a guess I'd say the Effra.


----------



## mao (Sep 13, 2012)

Yes Crispy, it's a Victorian sewer vent...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 13, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Stink pipe. Vent for a buried river. At a guess I'd say the Effra.


 
Stink pipe by Leander Road?

(Actually, not sure if it is Leander Road)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 13, 2012)

mao said:


> Yes Crispy, it's a Victorian sewer vent...


 
but where?


----------



## mao (Sep 13, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> but where?


 
At the intersection between Bishops Rd and Dawes Rd in Fulham.

The picture is not mine BTW


----------



## Crispy (Sep 13, 2012)

The sun is low and coming from the right and the tree is leafless, so the road is roughly east-west running. There is a TV mast more or less east or west of the location, judging by the aerials.

Oh screw it. Google. It's on Dawes Road, Fulham.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 13, 2012)

Crispy said:


> The sun is low and coming from the right and the tree is leafless, so the road is roughly east-west running. There is a TV mast more or less east or west of the location, judging by the aerials.
> 
> Oh screw it. Google. It's on Dawes Road, Fulham.


 


You see, not understanding direction and aerials etc. that wouldn't give me any clue 

What's teh tree being leafless got to do with anything?


----------



## ohmyliver (Sep 13, 2012)

What makes this pub stoatily different from other London pubs.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 13, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You see, not understanding direction and aerials etc. that wouldn't give me any clue
> 
> What's teh tree being leafless got to do with anything?


Time of year varies where the sun rises and sets, so I was going to try and work backwards from TV masts


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 13, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Time of year varies where the sun rises and sets, so I was going to try and work backwards from TV masts


 
I don't even understand how you do that


----------



## Crispy (Sep 13, 2012)

I didn't have a hope in hell


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 13, 2012)

ohmyliver said:


> What makes this pub stoatily different from other London pubs.


It's mentioned in the nursery rhyme Pop Goes The Weasel


----------



## ohmyliver (Sep 13, 2012)

indeedy, although _technically_, it was a music hall of the same name on the same site.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 13, 2012)

It's written on the wall outside


----------



## Crispy (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 13, 2012)

ohmyliver said:


> What makes this pub stoatily different from other London pubs.


 
Is that Hoxton?

What's stoatily?


----------



## ohmyliver (Sep 13, 2012)

sorry, I remembered an old joke, "how can you tell the difference between stoats and weasels, one's stoatily different, and the other's weasily distinguished"

*eta* it's just off The City Road (hence the up and down the City Road part of the rhyme)... so sort of Islington/Hoxton borders...

what about this, where is it, and what's it the inspiration for


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 13, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Is that Hoxton?
> 
> What's stoatily?


Shoreditch/City Road 
Stoatily is 'like a stoat'


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 13, 2012)

ohmyliver said:


> sorry, I remembered an old joke, "how can you tell the difference between stoats and weasels, one's stoatily different, and the other's weasily distinguished"
> 
> what about this, where is it, and what's it the inspiration for


 
Albert Square?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 13, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Shoreditch/City Road
> Stoatily is 'like a stoat'


 
Well I guessed that.  Just didn't understand how a pub could be like a stoat


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 13, 2012)

ohmyliver said:


> sorry, I remembered an old joke, "how can you tell the difference between stoats and weasels, one's stoatily different, and the other's weasily distinguished"
> 
> what about this, where is it, and what's it the inspiration for


Dunno, looks like Bonington Square in Vauxhall but don't think so, especially if it's the inspiration for Albert Square in Eastenders?


----------



## ohmyliver (Sep 13, 2012)

yup it's the inspiration for Albert Square... apparently one of the preliminary titles for Eastenders was E8ers, which would be a clue....


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 13, 2012)

right

2 stage question

Where is this and until recently, what did it contain that would have surprised many of the well heeled local residents


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 13, 2012)

not-bono-ever said:


> right
> 
> 2 stage question
> 
> Where is this and until recently, what did it contain that would have surprised many of the well heeled local residents


 
Greenwich?

Equestrian events?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 13, 2012)

yes

no


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 13, 2012)

not-bono-ever said:


> yes
> 
> no


 
Spooks, other TV shoots there?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 13, 2012)

no, but its not a million miles away with spooks. ish


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Sep 13, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Greenwich?
> 
> Equestrian events?


Greenwich
a very small nuclear reactor


----------



## ohmyliver (Sep 13, 2012)

parts of various people preserved for science?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 13, 2012)

Nelson's coffin?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 13, 2012)

pseudonarcissus said:


> Greenwich
> a very small nuclear reactor


 

another lucky winner!


----------



## ohmyliver (Sep 13, 2012)

wow, really?  

This thread is the information gift that just keeps on giving...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 13, 2012)

The Navy’s Department of Nuclear Science and Technology opened in 1959, and JASON, the department’s research and training reactor was commissioned in the King William building in 1962. JASON was fully dismantled in 1999

?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 13, 2012)

not-bono-ever said:


> another lucky winner!


 
Bollocks. I was going to put that and put Nelson instead


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 13, 2012)

"recently" was a big vague really


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Sep 13, 2012)

same place.....there are a some columns at the far end of the room....what is unusual about them?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 13, 2012)

pseudonarcissus said:


> same place.....there are a some columns at the far end of the room....what is unusual about them?


 
They're fake!


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 13, 2012)

is they stolen/ brought back from foreign climes ?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 13, 2012)

Wait, where is the inspiration for Albert Square?


----------



## ohmyliver (Sep 13, 2012)

Fassett Square in Dalston, it's close to the east end of Ridley Road market, and a near by pub is called The Victoria, and there are arches near by with some sort of car repair place in them... I went there about 6 years ago, and made the mistake of asking for directions in The Victoria to a chorus of 'naah mate, never heard of it, could tell you where Leicester Square is though' so they presumably have been sick of people trying to find it for a long time.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 13, 2012)

They don't actually support?


----------



## Balham (Sep 13, 2012)

Gosh, well done psedonarcissus. Would never have thought of a nuclear thingy. I was curious so at random got a newpaper item about it from 1995.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Sep 13, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> They don't actually support?


correct!

King George told Wren the roof would fall down unless he put the round pillars in. He reluctantly complied and they just don't quite reach the roof


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Sep 13, 2012)

Balham said:


> Gosh, well done psedonarcissus. Would never have thought of a nuclear thingy. I was curious so at random got a newpaper item about it from 1995.


it sort of made a mockery of the "Welcome to Nuclear Free Greenwich" signs they used to have.
(I used to be involved in nuclear submarines although I didn't do the nuclear engineering course at Greenwich)


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 13, 2012)

pseudonarcissus said:


> King George told Wren the roof would fall down unless he put the round pillars in. He reluctantly complied and they just don't quite reach the roof


----------



## cesare (Sep 13, 2012)

pseudonarcissus said:


> correct!
> 
> King George told Wren the roof would fall down unless he put the round pillars in. He reluctantly complied and they just don't quite reach the roof



Didn't Charles Rennie Mackintosh do something similar? There's about an inch clearance at the top of his pillars that can only be seen if you're actually suspended to look at them. I think that was on that great series of architecture viewed from skyhooks


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 13, 2012)

What used to be on this piece of land and why is it still vacant?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 13, 2012)

pseudonarcissus said:


> correct!
> 
> King George told Wren the roof would fall down unless he put the round pillars in. He reluctantly complied and they just don't quite reach the roof


 
Well that's what I meant in my previous post about them being fake, but not fake, just fake for the purposes they were intended... sort of


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 13, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Well I guessed that. Just didn't understand how a pub could be like a stoat


 
The weasel is in the rhyme is a coat. Weasel & Stoat.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 13, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> The weasel is in the rhyme is a coat. Weasel & Stoat.


 
Oh
don't know the rhyme


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 13, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> What used to be on this piece of land and why is it still vacant?


 
The Olympic Park.  It went bust


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 13, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Oh
> don't know the rhyme


 
Oddly I hadn't heard this bit until yesterday when 5t£lla announced she was off for a pint in the Eagle.

Up and down the City Road In and out the Eagle That's the way the money goes Pop! goes the weasel

And today there's a picture of the pub on here, too freaky.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 13, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Oddly I hadn't heard this bit until yesterday when 5t£lla announced she was off for a pint in the Eagle.
> 
> Up and down the City Road In and out the Eagle That's the way the money goes Pop! goes the weasel
> 
> And today there's a picture of the pub on here, too freaky.


 
Freaky indeed


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 13, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> The weasel is in the rhyme is a coat. Weasel & Stoat.


 
and (for those who aren't aware) "pop" in that context is to take something to the pawnbrokers or "pop shop"


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 13, 2012)

OK

Its Near Peckham cop shop - I am racking my brains trying to think of what was there beforhand...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 13, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> What used to be on this piece of land and why is it still vacant?


 
Was it a boys school?  Was it/is it owned by the Church?



Minnie_the_Minx said:


> The Olympic Park. It went bust


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 13, 2012)

Is there bombs under it left over from WWII?


----------



## cesare (Sep 13, 2012)

cesare said:


> Didn't Charles Rennie Mackintosh do something similar? There's about an inch clearance at the top of his pillars that can only be seen if you're actually suspended to look at them. I think that was on that great series of architecture viewed from skyhooks



Found a short clip for those interested:


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 13, 2012)

pseudonarcissus said:


> correct!
> 
> King George told Wren the roof would fall down unless he put the round pillars in. He reluctantly complied and they just don't quite reach the roof


 
Wren did that with the Guildhall in Windsor. That's still standing too.

Took Baby Bahn to see it the other week, the look on her face was, well, massively underwhelmed to say the least.


----------



## ska invita (Sep 13, 2012)

not-bono-ever said:


> OK
> 
> Its Near Peckham cop shop - I am racking my brains trying to think of what was there beforhand...


THere was an estate there before, but dont know why its still not built on


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 13, 2012)

plague pit?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 13, 2012)

Is it anything to do with the River Peck?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 13, 2012)

ska invita said:


> THere was an estate there before, but dont know why its still not built on


 
Acorn Place Estate?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 13, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Acorn Place Estate?


Wood Dene


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 13, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Wood Dene


 
A notoriously shit estate apparently and someone was murdered there.

I'm still googling though


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 13, 2012)

The locals are objecting to more yuppy flats being buit?

Or, they don't want a Waitrose?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 13, 2012)

Existing substations will need to be relocated?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 13, 2012)

Anything to do with the big main road?


----------



## ska invita (Sep 13, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Wood Dene


spill the beans ou, i dont think anyone knows..............


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 13, 2012)

Other than planning/developer problems, I'm stuck.  Well I'm not, just can't be arsed


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 13, 2012)

ska invita said:


> spill the beans ou, i dont think anyone knows..............


I don't either. I was curious and CBA to find out for myself. I would say 'good work guys', but frankly I'm disappointed


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 13, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I don't either. I was curious and CBA to find out for myself. I would say 'good work guys', but frankly I'm disappointed


 
FFS OU 

There's plenty of documents on it btw


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 13, 2012)

ffs


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 13, 2012)

OU needs a good kicking


----------



## ska invita (Sep 13, 2012)

can i go next? i knew what was there at least!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 13, 2012)

ska invita said:


> can i go next? i knew what was there at least!


 
Go ahead. If OU doesn't know the answer then there's no answer to get 

Or are you asking if you can kick him next?


----------



## ska invita (Sep 13, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Or are you asking if you can kick him next?


 


give me a minute...need to think of one....


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 13, 2012)

what a loverly bridge.

Where is it and what has been blanked out ?


----------



## ska invita (Sep 13, 2012)

okay, what central london green space is this


----------



## ska invita (Sep 13, 2012)

not-bono-ever said:


> View attachment 23050
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its not 'giggs is a pussy' in peckham is it? that always makes me snigger


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 13, 2012)

nope.go more norf of the river


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 13, 2012)

ohmyliver said:


> What makes this pub stoatily different from other London pubs.


 
Pop goes the weasel!

@minnie:  how can you tell the difference between a weasel and a stoat? 

A weasel is weasely recognised and a stoat is stoatily* different. 

*is totally.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 13, 2012)

not-bono-ever said:


> nope.go more norf of the river


 
It looks like it's on the line out of Fenchurch Street, but that's as far as I've got...


----------



## IC3D (Sep 13, 2012)

ska invita said:


> okay, what central london green space is this
> View attachment 23052


is it the Calthorpe Project on Greys Inn Road


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 13, 2012)

Puddy_Tat said:


> It looks like it's on the line out of Fenchurch Street, but that's as far as I've got...


 

on the right track ( haha)


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 13, 2012)

got the bugger (courtesy of street view)

St Paul's Way, off Burdett Road.

And the graffito is one of the remaining "G DAVIS IS INNOCENT"


----------



## cesare (Sep 13, 2012)

Puddy_Tat said:


> got the bugger (courtesy of street view)
> 
> St Paul's Way, off Burdett Road.
> 
> And the graffito is one of the remaining "G DAVIS IS INNOCENT"



George Davis is innocent used to be everywhere!


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 13, 2012)

correct.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 13, 2012)

cesare said:


> George Davis is innocent used to be everywhere!


 
I wonder if the remaining ones ought to be listed. I remember them all over the place when I was little...



not-bono-ever said:


> correct.


 


 - that means I've got to find something now....


----------



## ska invita (Sep 13, 2012)

IC3D said:


> is it the Calthorpe Project on Greys Inn Road


nope


----------



## cesare (Sep 13, 2012)

That was the good ol days of graffiti.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 13, 2012)

ok.  how about


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 13, 2012)

ska invita said:


> okay, what central london green space is this
> View attachment 23052


 
This is irritatingly familiar.  Is it in Soho?


----------



## mao (Sep 13, 2012)

Carreras Cigarette Company, Hampstead Rd


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 13, 2012)

Phoenix Garden!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 13, 2012)

mao said:


> Carreras Cigarette Company, Hampstead Rd


 
yes


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Sep 13, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Well that's what I meant in my previous post about them being fake, but not fake, just fake for the purposes they were intended... sort of


You still only get one point for a correct answer.


----------



## mao (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## cesare (Sep 13, 2012)

Crystal Palace?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 13, 2012)

dino with wrong nose thing at crystal palace


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 13, 2012)

not-bono-ever said:


> View attachment 23050
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Somewhere in the UK
Tox12


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 14, 2012)

Which Russian author am I thinking of?


----------



## mao (Sep 14, 2012)

cesare said:


> Crystal Palace?


 


not-bono-ever said:


> dino with wrong nose thing at crystal palace


 
Correct!


----------



## ska invita (Sep 14, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Phoenix Garden!


yes! its behind st giles church, in the shadow of Centre POint


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 14, 2012)

ska invita said:


> yes! its behind st giles church, in the shadow of Centre POint


 
We went there on our walk of Soho's 7 noses.  There isn't a nose there but there are some random fingers stuck to a wall.


----------



## ska invita (Sep 14, 2012)

mao said:


> Carreras Cigarette Company, Hampstead Rd


is that the thing before camden (mornington crescent)? That what i think it is


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 14, 2012)

ska invita said:


> is that the thing before camden (mornington crescent)? That what i think it is


 
yes - near Mornington Crescent Station.  Try NW1 7AW on Street View / similar


----------



## mao (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## ash (Sep 14, 2012)

mao said:


>



Is that Smith Square?


----------



## mao (Sep 14, 2012)

ash said:


> Is that Smith Square?


 
Nope


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 14, 2012)

mao said:


>


 
It's a street lamp! 

Sewer powered?  Carting Lane off Fleet Street?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 14, 2012)

It's a gas lamp but it doesn't look the same as the gas lamps near Smith Square.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 14, 2012)

Covent Garden?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 14, 2012)

Buck House?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 14, 2012)

Off The Strand
Round the back of the Savoy


----------



## cesare (Sep 14, 2012)

Outside the Gaslight Club?


----------



## ash (Sep 14, 2012)

maybe too easy .....


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 14, 2012)

GLA building


----------



## ash (Sep 14, 2012)

Correct. I know there are loads but I'm quite pleased with my photo !


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 14, 2012)

I only know that because I took some kids there on a school trip.


----------



## mao (Sep 14, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> It's a street lamp!
> 
> Sewer powered? Carting Lane off Fleet Street?


 
Yes!


----------



## IC3D (Sep 14, 2012)

Anyone want to try this one?


----------



## cesare (Sep 14, 2012)

Is it a Hawksmoor spire?


----------



## IC3D (Sep 14, 2012)

no. its not sarf by the way.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 14, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> View attachment 23055
> 
> Which Russian author am I thinking of?


 
Anyone for this one?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 14, 2012)

no idea - clues ?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 14, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Anyone for this one?


 
Dostoevsky


----------



## Wolfie Smith (Sep 14, 2012)

Is it the clock tower from the old Caldedonian Market?


----------



## IC3D (Sep 14, 2012)

Wolfie Smith said:


> Is it the clock tower from the old Caldedonian Market?


Dat's correct!


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 14, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Dostoevsky


 
I should have said explain why. 



not-bono-ever said:


> no idea - clues ?


 
The author is Tolstoy, but why does that pic make me think of him?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 14, 2012)

Tolstoy, cause it makes you think of Tolstoy.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 14, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Tolstoy, cause it makes you think of Tolstoy.


 
nil points


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 14, 2012)

Cos it looks like the wake left behind when Buzz Lightyear takes off and Tolstoy sounds a bit like Toy Story?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 14, 2012)

sorry, dont know where it is, what it is or indeed anything about Tolstoy


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 14, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> nil points


_nul points_


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 14, 2012)

shut it you.  

I might put more detailed pic up after lunch if no one gets it.


----------



## Random (Sep 14, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> View attachment 23055


 oops


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 14, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> shut it you.


you should do something about your temper or you'll get an ulcer and then you'll be sorry


----------



## Random (Sep 14, 2012)

Is it something to do with Tolstoy's pacifist work?


----------



## Winot (Sep 14, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> I should have said explain why.
> 
> 
> 
> The author is Tolstoy, but why does that pic make me think of him?


 
It's the Tibetan *Peace* Garden, near to the Imperial *War* Museum.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 14, 2012)

Winot lives up to his name.


----------



## Winot (Sep 14, 2012)

OK, what started here but ended up in South Wales?


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 14, 2012)

William of Walworth?


----------



## Winot (Sep 14, 2012)

Not the answer on the card.


----------



## dooley (Sep 14, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I don't either. I was curious and CBA to find out for myself. I would say 'good work guys', but frankly I'm disappointed


 
fucksticks

wanna know what i found out about it? cherry tree court opposite is built on the site of a methodist church. that there used to be a road called agnes street that ran from meeting house lane into where holly dene is now. that above holly dene was queen's rd nursery who advertised for a lady florist in 1891. and that in 1863 one henry wilmot was convicted of mail theft from the letter box on the se corner of that plot and sentenced to 4 years in jail.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 14, 2012)

dooley said:


> fucksticks
> 
> wanna know what i found out about it? cherry tree court opposite is built on the site of a methodist church. that there used to be a road called agnes street that ran from meeting house lane into where holly dene is now. that above holly dene was queen's rd nursery who advertised for a lady florist in 1891. and that in 1863 one henry wilmot was convicted of mail theft from the letter box on the se corner of that plot and sentenced to 4 years in jail.


 
Well I could have put all that but I didn't believe that was the answer, but as OU doesn't know what the answer should be, then you may be correct


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 14, 2012)

dooley said:


> fucksticks
> 
> wanna know what i found out about it? cherry tree court opposite is built on the site of a methodist church. that there used to be a road called agnes street that ran from meeting house lane into where holly dene is now. that above holly dene was queen's rd nursery who advertised for a lady florist in 1891. and that in 1863 one henry wilmot was convicted of mail theft from the letter box on the se corner of that plot and sentenced to 4 years in jail.


Good work!


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 14, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Well I could have put all that but I didn't believe that was the answer, but as OU doesn't know what the answer should be, then you may be correct


Not really. It's definitely not the answer is it? It's an interesting tidbit though


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 14, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Not really. It's definitely not the answer is it? It's an interesting tidbit though


 
I provided loads of tidbits as well


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 14, 2012)

Indeed you did. Ta! 
Nothing I didn't know already though


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 14, 2012)

pffft


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 14, 2012)

OU , you are a cad

the least you could do is post up a propa pic for the quiz


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 14, 2012)

not-bono-ever said:


> OU , you are a cad
> 
> the least you could do is post up a propa pic for the quiz


 
He can't as I'm not sure he knows what the question or answer is himself


----------



## Teaboy (Sep 14, 2012)

Winot said:


> OK, what started here but ended up in South Wales?


 
The M4?


----------



## Winot (Sep 14, 2012)

Teaboy said:


> The M4?


 
Nope.  Shall I make it (a bit) easier?


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Sep 14, 2012)

what's that? and why is it there?


----------



## Winot (Sep 14, 2012)

One of the Red Arrows got left behind?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 14, 2012)

pseudonarcissus said:


> what's that? and why is it there?


 
Is it straw?

Sign works are going on and reduced headroom?


----------



## Crispy (Sep 14, 2012)

It's a bridge. It's so you don't get your feet wet crossing the river. HAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Sep 14, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Is it straw?
> 
> Sign works are going on and reduced headroom?


 
you know all!

"Bridges
An inverted triangle of three red discs or three red lights hanging from the
arch of a bridge mean that the arch is closed to navigation.  A bundle of
straw or a white light hanging from the arch of a bridge indicates that the
arch has restricted headroom."


----------



## Winot (Sep 14, 2012)

Winot said:


> OK, what started here but ended up in South Wales?


 
Getting bored now so a clue, but a cryptic one - the building in question can be found by passing through a Tudor frontage.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 14, 2012)

Winot said:


> Getting bored now so a clue, but a cryptic one - the building in question can be found by passing through a Tudor frontage.


 
Staple Inn?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 14, 2012)

pseudonarcissus said:


> you know all!
> 
> "Bridges
> An inverted triangle of three red discs or three red lights hanging from the
> ...


 
I knew it was a warning but had to google that it was straw


----------



## Winot (Sep 14, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Staples Inn?


 
Correct!  It's behind Staple Inn and there is ambiguity as to whether the building itself now forms part of Staple Inn, but that shouldn't effect the answer to the question.  Which is...?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 14, 2012)

Winot said:


> Correct! It's behind Staple Inn and there is ambiguity as to whether the building itself now forms part of Staple Inn, but that shouldn't effect the answer to the question. Which is...?


 
Because the Actuaries whatever took it over decades ago?


----------



## Winot (Sep 14, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Because the Actuaries whatever took it over decades ago?


 
Nope.

Something that was in the building in the photo moved to Wales.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 14, 2012)

All the sheep!


----------



## Winot (Sep 14, 2012)

You're going to have trouble using Google to find the answer because the building (11 Staple Inn) has a new entrance (the steps you can see).  Previously it was accessed from another building next door and didn't have the address Staple Inn.  It was in its previous incarnation that it housed an official body that has now moved to Wales.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 14, 2012)

the welsh assembly


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 14, 2012)

Winot said:


> You're going to have trouble using Google to find the answer because the building (11 Staple Inn) has a new entrance (the steps you can see). Previously it was accessed from another building next door and didn't have the address Staple Inn. It was in its previous incarnation that it housed an official body that has now moved to Wales.


 
Do you know something.  The only reason I knew it was Staple Inn was because I was going to post it last night as I worked for years in the Chancery Lane and New Fetter Lane areas.  I ended up  getting sidetracked and taking a google map walk and was stunned to discover that my workplace in Chancery Lane had disappeared and so had my 10/11 storey building in New Fetter Lane.  My work history is being wiped out


----------



## Random (Sep 14, 2012)

Winot said:


> Getting bored now so a clue, but a cryptic one - the building in question can be found by passing through a Tudor frontage.


It was some Crown body that was involved in governing Wales, that was officially moved to Wales itself during Devolution? Or maybe the Tudor link indicates that it was something to do with the Tudor family's Welsh past as Earls of Pembrokshire?


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 14, 2012)

the leek of destiny?


----------



## Winot (Sep 14, 2012)

Good guesses*, but wrong.

The body in question was based in the building in question and also in a building nearby on High Holborn that was demolished in 1990.

ETA: apart from the leek


----------



## Random (Sep 14, 2012)

Winot said:


> Good guesses*, but wrong.
> 
> The body in question was based in the building in question and also in a building nearby on High Holborn that was demolished in 1990.
> 
> ETA: apart from the leek


Give us another clue then. Expand on the Tudor thing


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 14, 2012)

Winot said:


> Good guesses*, but wrong.
> 
> The body in question was based in the building in question and also in a building nearby on High Holborn that was demolished in 1990.
> 
> ETA: apart from the leek


 
Southampton Buildings?


----------



## Winot (Sep 14, 2012)

Random said:


> Give us another clue then. Expand on the Tudor thing


 
The Tudor thing was just to help you locate the building.  Staple Inn has a Tudor frontage (later renovated) which, quiz fans, appeared on the Golden Virginia Old Holborn rolling tobacco tin.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 14, 2012)

Anything to do with a library?

Or Patent Office?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 14, 2012)

the DVLA, Dr Who , the Manic Street Preachers, the Goldie Looking Chain

/ futility


----------



## Winot (Sep 14, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Southampton Buildings?


 
What about it?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 14, 2012)

Winot said:


> The Tudor thing was just to help you locate the building. Staple Inn has a Tudor frontage (later renovated) which, quiz fans, appeared on the Golden Virginia Old Holborn rolling tobacco tin.


 
I used to get my baccy from the guy in the tobacconist there.  After I left the area and returned years later, he still remembered my name because he had a leather keyring fob made for me as he didn't have my particular initial


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 14, 2012)

Winot said:


> What about it?


 
Was just wondering if that had been demolished and was any connection


----------



## Winot (Sep 14, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Anything to do with a library?
> 
> Or Patent Office?


 
Bingo.  The Patent Office was housed in the building in the photo, and also in State House on High Holborn.  It moved to Newport in 1991.


----------



## Winot (Sep 14, 2012)

I think that was harder work for me than for you.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 14, 2012)

Winot said:


> Bingo. The Patent Office was housed in the building in the photo, and also in State House on High Holborn. It moved to Newport in 1991.


 
Woo hoo!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 14, 2012)

OK, where's this and what's up wiv da flag?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 14, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> OK, where's this and what's up wiv da flag?
> 
> View attachment 23073


 
No idea.  Is the flag upside down?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 14, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> No idea. Is the flag upside down?


 
Shit, you're quick! Have you been poised on this thread since 4 o'clock, just waiting?

And no it's not upside down. I took the picture this morning btw.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 14, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Shit, you're quick! Have you been poised on this thread since 4 o'clock, just waiting?
> 
> And no it's not upside down. I took the picture this morning btw.


 
Where do you work?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 14, 2012)

In a travel agency


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 14, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> In a travel agency


 
Yes, but where is it located?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 14, 2012)

Aldwych, why? You wanna flight?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 14, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Aldwych, why? You wanna flight?


 
No, just trying to suss out what buildings are near your work


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 14, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> No, just trying to suss out what buildings are near your work


 
Fine, *tells Baby Bahn there'll be no turkey for Xmas this year*

And there's shitloads of buildings near my work, I work in Aldwych


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Sep 14, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> OK, where's this and what's up wiv da flag?
> 
> View attachment 23073


the colours look wrong....a left over olympics flag?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 14, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Fine, *tells Baby Bahn there'll be no turkey for Xmas this year*
> 
> And there's shitloads of buildings near my work, I work in Aldwych


 
Tell Baby Bahn I won't be going on holiday this year

Is it No. 1 Aldwych


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 14, 2012)

pseudonarcissus said:


> the colours look wrong....a left over olympics flag?


 
It does have that faded blue colour doesn't it


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 14, 2012)

pseudonarcissus said:


> the colours look wrong....a left over olympics flag?


 
1. The colours _are_ wrong, why?

2. No, although the normal flag was changed during the Olympics - that's a clue.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 14, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Tell Baby Bahn I won't be going on holiday this year
> 
> Is it No. 1 Aldwych


 
I'm sure she'll be placated with your lack of holiday.

And no, #1 Aldwych has a black & white flight with the legend ONE on it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 14, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> I'm sure she'll be placated with your lack of holiday.
> 
> And no, #1 Aldwych has a black & white flight with the legend ONE on it.


 
Tell her I'll buy her a turkey if her Dad gets me a free holiday 

I don't know Aldwych at all I'm afraid so I'm going to pass on this

We should go back to areas I know so I can play


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 14, 2012)

Is it the British Olympic/Paralympic Association offices?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 14, 2012)

Sport England
Some other Sports office?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 14, 2012)

I might as well just take her on holiday to Turkey and be done with it.

It's nothing to do with the British Olympic bods.

And how can you not know the Aldwych area, it's about as central as you can get!


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 14, 2012)

And it's in london, yes?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 14, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> I might as well just take her on holiday to Turkey and be done with it.
> 
> It's nothing to do with the British Olympic bods.
> 
> And how can you not not the Aldwych area, it's about as central as you can get!


 
Well there's nothing down there that I go to except the occasional theatre show.

I'm more Chancery Lane, Whitehall/Westminster/Victoria girl myself


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 14, 2012)

Right, minnie. His train probably comes into Waterloo passing through Clapham and Vauxhall then walking to Aldwych.  And is that a tv thingy in the background? 

Go!


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Sep 14, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> 1. The colours _are_ wrong, why?
> 
> 2. No, although the normal flag was changed during the Olympics - that's a clue.


so it's not one of these?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I know it's not the old admiralty building, which was my first guess with that radio mast behind


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 14, 2012)

axis restaurant.


e2a One Aldwych Hotel. 

No idea about flags though.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 14, 2012)

Not One Aldwych. 


I can see it in this pic though to the right of the pole in the foreground. 

http://goo.gl/maps/awqlp


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 14, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Well there's nothing down there that I go to except the occasional theatre show.


 
You're right, Covent Garden is a barren wasteland


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 14, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Right, minnie. His train probably comes into Waterloo passing through Clapham and Vauxhall then walking to Aldwych. And is that a tv thingy in the background?
> 
> Go!


 
Your files appear to be up to date, as you have my journey to work exactly mapped out


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 14, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> It's nothing to do with the British Olympic bods.


 


pseudonarcissus said:


> so it's not one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 14, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> And no, #1 Aldwych has a black & white flight with the legend ONE on it.





quimcunx said:


> axis restaurant.
> 
> 
> e2a One Aldwych Hotel.
> ...


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Sep 14, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Not One Aldwych.
> 
> 
> I can see it in this pic though to the right of the pole in the foreground.
> ...


but that would be the dome on Somerset House


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 14, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> You're right, Covent Garden is a barren wasteland


 
I never said that! I said there's nothing there that *I* personally go up there for 

I don't like all the roads off Trafalgar Square.  They confuse me


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 14, 2012)

pseudonarcissus said:


> but that would be the dome on Somerset House


 
Yes, it would be


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Sep 14, 2012)

a Burberry (or Paul Smith) version of the union jack  for London Fashion Week?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 14, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> 1. The colours _are_ wrong, why?
> 
> 2. No, although the normal flag was changed during the Olympics - that's a clue.


 
Somerset House and the Brazilian Flag was up during the Olympics?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 14, 2012)

pseudonarcissus said:


> a Burberry (or Paul Smith) version of the union jack for London Fashion Week?


 
Bingo!

During the Olympics & Paralympics it sported the flag of Brazil, as it was Casa Brazil, showcasing Rio 2016.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 14, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Bingo!
> 
> During the Olympics & Paralympics it sported the flag of Brazil, as it was Casa Brazil, showcasing Rio 2016.


 
I said that!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 14, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I never said that! I said there's nothing there that *I* personally go up there for
> 
> I don't like all the roads off Trafalgar Square. They confuse me


 
I know, the lack of business from you in our office has been noted, we've even done flights for Fuck Off D. ffs.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Sep 14, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Bingo!
> 
> During the Olympics & Paralympics it sported the flag of Brazil, as it was Casa Brazil, showcasing Rio 2016.


well done to quimcunx for the excellent use of streetview!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 14, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I said that!


 
Yes you did. But it was not the answer. Twas a smidge of trivia connected to the answer.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 14, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> I know, the lack of business from you in our office has been noted, we've even done flights for Fuck Off D. ffs.


 
How can I give you any business when I've not been anywhere since 2007? 

(May be 2008)


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 14, 2012)

Why the brazilian flag?  oh just seen. 


Good team effort there.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 14, 2012)

pseudonarcissus said:


> well done to quimcunx for the excellent use of streetview!


 
I'm more curious as to how she knows Bahn's exact route into work.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 14, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> How can I give you any business when I've not been anywhere since 2007?
> 
> (May be 2008)


 
'bout time you fucking did then, ain't it 

Reasonable rates, friendly service etc. 

bahntours.com


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 14, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> 'bout time you fucking did then, ain't it
> 
> Reasonable rates, friendly service etc.
> 
> bahntours.com


 
Can't afford it I'm afraid


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 14, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I'm more curious as to how she knows Bahn's exact route into work.


 
You should be worried, not curious, she keeps extensive files on all of us. Quimmy = the CIA of urban.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 14, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> You should be worried, not curious, she keeps extensive files on all of us. Quimmy = the CIA of urban.


 
It's alright.  I'm the same.  I know exactly where she lives.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 14, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Can't afford it I'm afraid


 
Ever heard of _credit cards_


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 14, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I'm more curious as to how she knows Bahn's exact route into work.


 
He lives near kabbes, so surrey. I couldn't remember any station names so I searched for 'station' posted by bahnhof and he mentioned SW trains.  I looked at their route map and saw a surrey station with a familiar name, tho from kabbes not BS and followed that route.  The reason I was looking at that is because the TV mast thing made me think it might be further out as you don't often get that unobstructed a view in central london, but I guess he zoomed in for the picture he posted from the bridge.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 14, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> It's alright. I'm the same. I know exactly where she lives.


 
Yeah, about 7 minutes walk from your gaff.



quimmy - not the only one with files.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 14, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Ever heard of _credit cards_


 
Never owned one in my life


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 14, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Yeah, about 7 minutes walk from your gaff.
> 
> 
> 
> quimmy - not the only one with files.


 
So wrong!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 14, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Never owned one in my life


 
'bout time you did, I will happily show you how to use it, if you like.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 14, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> So wrong!


 
How many minutes then?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 14, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> He lives near kabbes, so surrey. I couldn't remember any station names so I searched for 'station' posted by bahnhof and he mentioned SW trains. I looked at their route map and saw a surrey station with a familiar name, tho from kabbes not BS and followed that route. The reason I was looking at that is because the TV mast thing made me think it might be further out as you don't often get that unobstructed a view in central london, but I guess he zoomed in for the picture he posted from the bridge.


 
I went on google maps and came up with 1 Aldwych 

Anyway, I don't believe the above story for a second, but I shall keep your sordid little secret secret


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 14, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> 'bout time you did, I will happily show you how to use it, if you like.


 
It's not that.  I could go on holiday if I liked, but medical insurance is a problem


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 14, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> How many minutes then?


 
Nowhere near 7


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 14, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I went on google maps and came up with 1 Aldwych
> 
> Anyway, I don't believe the above story for a second, but I shall keep your sordid little secret secret


 
Oh I do have a file on him.  It's inactive.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 14, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Oh I do have a file on him. It's inactive.


 
What does he have to do to reactivate it then?


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 14, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> How many minutes then?


 
She has a little home from home in a building about 10ft from my building.  Her 1st home is maybe about 7 minutes walk though.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 14, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> She has a little home from home in a building about 10ft from my building. Her 1st home is maybe about 7 minutes walk though.


 
It's not 7 minutes unless you're really really slow!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 14, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> It's not that. I could go on holiday if I liked, but medical insurance is a problem


 
There's ways round that.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Sep 14, 2012)

who is this and where is he?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 14, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> It's not 7 minutes unless you're really really slow!


 
How long does Mr Minnie take to get from one t'other?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 14, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> There's ways round that.


 
You mean not taking out medical insurance? 

Can't do that


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 14, 2012)

pseudonarcissus said:


> who is this and where is he?


 
A very cold Roman in a London Garden Square?


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 14, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> What does he have to do to reactivate it then?


 
This all started when I claimed I kept files on any potentially eligible urban men.  As he isn't single I closed the file (but not until after freaking him out. )  I won't be reopening it.  

I've seen a photo of him now.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 14, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You mean not taking out medical insurance?
> 
> Can't do that


 
Yes, that was what I meant


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 14, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> It's not 7 minutes unless you're really really slow!


 
I've got a broken arse just now, besides I don't rightly know where exactly it is hence the 'maybe'.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 14, 2012)

Roman Senator on the North Bank?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 14, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> I've got a broken arse just now, besides I don't rightly know where exactly it is hence the 'maybe'.


 
You been doing it dirty will Prince William again?


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Sep 14, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> A very cold Roman in a London Garden Square?


I think he was on his way to a 19th century toga party at the time of being sculpted


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 14, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> This all started when I claimed I kept files on any potentially eligible urban men. As he isn't single I closed the file (but not until after freaking him out. ) I won't be reopening it.
> 
> I've seen a photo of him now.


 
Oh really?  Was the file worth opening then now you've seen?

How many files are currently open?


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 14, 2012)

pseudonarcissus said:


> who is this and where is he?


 
William Huskisson, Pimlico Gardens.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Sep 14, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Oh really? Was the file worth opening then now you've seen?
> 
> How many files are currently open?


come on, the stalkers thread is over ====> there


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 14, 2012)

pseudonarcissus said:


> come on, the stalkers thread is over ====> there


 


I was joking!


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 14, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Oh really? Was the file worth opening then now you've seen?
> 
> How many files are currently open?


 
No minnie.   

None.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 14, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> (but not until after freaking him out. )
> .


 
Not until lumbering me with a drunken...

talented apprentice




			
				quimcunx said:
			
		

> I've seen a photo of him now


 
Cunt.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Sep 14, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> William Huskisson, Pimlico Gardens.


spot on...the first man to be killed by being run over by a train

an interesting journey, precurser to Virgin Rail


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 14, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> William Huskisson, Pimlico Gardens.


 
A British Statesman eh?

Well I was near with Roman Senator


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 14, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> No minnie.


 
Poor bahn


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 14, 2012)

pseudonarcissus said:


> spot on...the first man to be killed by being run over by a train
> 
> an interesting journey, precurser to Virgin Rail


 

See, I didn't recognise him, I ehem zoomed in then googled likely names    I was very puzzled as to why you would dress a statue in a toga because someone was run over by a train, but I see he was famous for a bit more than that in life.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 14, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Not until lumbering me with a drunken...
> 
> talented apprentice
> 
> ...


 
I need to like this twice, once for part one and once for part two.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 14, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> See, I didn't recognise him, I ehem zoomed in then googled likely names  I was very puzzled as to why you would dress a statue in a toga because someone was run over by a train, but I see he was famous for a bit more than that in life.


 
People liked getting models of themselves dressed as Roman statesmen didn't they (I think), although personally I'd like to believe he liked dressing up like one as well and whilst taking a short cut across a railway line, his toga got caught in the points and he got rammed by a train


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 14, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> People liked getting models of themselves dressed as Roman statesmen didn't they (I think), although personally I'd like to believe he liked dressing up like one as well and whilst taking a short cut across a railway line, his toga got caught in the points and he got rammed by a train


 
It's how I'd want to go.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 14, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> It's how I'd want to go.


 
Can be arranged.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 14, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> It's how I'd want to go.


 
Wearing a toga, run over by a train or both?


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Sep 14, 2012)

While attending the opening of the Liverpool and Manchester Railway, Huskisson rode down the line in the same train as the Duke of Wellington. .... Although the railway staff had advised passengers to remain on the trains while this took place, around 50 of the dignitaries on board alighted when the Duke of Wellington's special train stopped. One of those who got off was William Huskisson.... Distracted by the Duke, he did not notice an approaching locomotive on the adjacent track, Rocket. On realising it was approaching he panicked and tried to clamber into the Duke's carriage, but the door of the carriage swung open leaving him hanging directly in the path of the oncoming Rocket. He fell onto the tracks in front of the train. His leg was horrifically mangled. The wounded Huskisson was taken by a train (driven by George Stephenson himself) to Eccles. When he reached hospital he was given a massive dose of laudanum. After being told his death was imminent he made his will, and died a few hours later.
The Duke of Wellington felt that the remainder of the day's events should be cancelled following the accident at Parkside, and proposed to return to Liverpool. However, a large crowd had gathered in Manchester to see the trains arrive, and was beginning to become unruly. Wellington was persuaded to continue to Manchester. By the time the trains reached the outskirts of Manchester the crowd had become hostile and was spilling onto the tracks. With local authorities unable to clear the tracks, the trains were obliged to drive at low speed into the crowd, using their own momentum to push people out of the way. Eventually they arrived at Liverpool Road railway station in Manchester to be met by a hostile crowd, who waved banners and flags against the Duke and pelted him with vegetables. Wellington refused to get off the train, and ordered that the trains return to Liverpool. Mechanical failures and an inability to turn the locomotives meant that most of the trains were unable to leave Manchester. While the Duke of Wellington's train left successfully, only three of the remaining seven locomotives were usable. These three locomotives slowly hauled a single long train of 24 carriages back to Liverpool, eventually arriving 61⁄2 hours late after having been pelted with objects thrown from bridges by the drunken crowds lining the track.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 14, 2012)

pseudonarcissus said:


> While attending the opening of the Liverpool and Manchester Railway, Huskisson rode down the line in the same train as the Duke of Wellington. .... Although the railway staff had advised passengers to remain on the trains while this took place, around 50 of the dignitaries on board alighted when the Duke of Wellington's special train stopped. One of those who got off was William Huskisson.... Distracted by the Duke, he did not notice an approaching locomotive on the adjacent track, Rocket. On realising it was approaching he panicked and tried to clamber into the Duke's carriage, but the door of the carriage swung open leaving him hanging directly in the path of the oncoming Rocket. He fell onto the tracks in front of the train. His leg was horrifically mangled. The wounded Huskisson was taken by a train (driven by George Stephenson himself) to Eccles. When he reached hospital he was given a massive dose of laudanum. After being told his death was imminent he made his will, and died a few hours later.
> The Duke of Wellington felt that the remainder of the day's events should be cancelled following the accident at Parkside, and proposed to return to Liverpool. However, a large crowd had gathered in Manchester to see the trains arrive, and was beginning to become unruly. Wellington was persuaded to continue to Manchester. By the time the trains reached the outskirts of Manchester the crowd had become hostile and was spilling onto the tracks. With local authorities unable to clear the tracks, the trains were obliged to drive at low speed into the crowd, using their own momentum to push people out of the way. Eventually they arrived at Liverpool Road railway station in Manchester to be met by a hostile crowd, who waved banners and flags against the Duke and pelted him with vegetables. Wellington refused to get off the train, and ordered that the trains return to Liverpool. Mechanical failures and an inability to turn the locomotives meant that most of the trains were unable to leave Manchester. While the Duke of Wellington's train left successfully, only three of the remaining seven locomotives were usable. These three locomotives slowly hauled a single long train of 24 carriages back to Liverpool, eventually arriving 61⁄2 hours late after *having been pelted with objects thrown from bridges by the drunken crowds lining the track.*


 
and they're still at it nowadays, except they're much younger


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 14, 2012)

tough audience.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Sep 14, 2012)

trains still 6 1/2 hours late, though, and not always as good an excuse


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 14, 2012)

pseudonarcissus said:


> trains still 6 1/2 hours late, though, and not always as good an excuse


 
Not even weather-related delays


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 14, 2012)

delays are due to the wrong sort of MP on the line


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 14, 2012)

Puddy_Tat said:


> delays are due to the wrong sort of MP on the line


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 14, 2012)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...e-bid-Tory-MP-depressed-expenses-scandal.html


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 14, 2012)

No cheating.  Where was this and what's there now?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 14, 2012)

It was on another site and they have removed it after a bot detected remote linking


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 14, 2012)

I hope that MP is made to apologize to the driver of the train who is probably now in a state of mind not dissimilar to the MP himself before the incident.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 14, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> It was on another site and they have removed it after a bot detected remote linking


 
Does that mean you can't see it?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 14, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Does that mean you can't see it?


Yes


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 14, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Yes


 


Why the fuck would someone want to block you putting up a picture of a building that's been demolished.  You can actually buy the picture, but I'm not sure why anyone would.  It was ugly


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 14, 2012)

It happens a lot. I tend to Photobucket or imageshack posts on here


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 14, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> It happens a lot. I tend to Photobucket or imageshack posts on here


 
Well can't find any other pictures by googling images


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 14, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Well can't find any other pictures by googling images


 
do a print screen, open paint, paste it and save it then use 'upload file'.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 14, 2012)

What do you mean?


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 14, 2012)

what do I mean?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 14, 2012)

Just save it and stick it in the photohosting site of choice:


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 14, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> what do I mean?


naw, minnie. If she has the image she can stick it on a host site.
The one she posted is a bit small mind


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 14, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> naw, minnie. If she has the image she can stick it on a host site.
> The one she posted is a bit small mind


 
Can't be arsed to go into Photobucket etc.

Just went and did it in Paintshop cutting out the bits I wanted to cut out and then lost it


----------



## IC3D (Sep 14, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Just save it and stick it in the photohosting site of choice:


wtf is that?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 14, 2012)

IC3D said:


> wtf is that?


 
It's a building


----------



## IC3D (Sep 14, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> It's a building


shot on a .01 megapixel camera?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 14, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Can't be arsed to go into Photobucket etc.
> 
> Just went and did it in Paintshop cutting out the bits I wanted to cut out and then lost it


A lot easier to just go to another site surely, especially with imageshack as you don't need another account


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 14, 2012)

I've got photobucket. I had no idea you could just put an url into it.


----------



## IC3D (Sep 14, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> It's a building


sorry I thought we were meant to guess which one.


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 14, 2012)

I don't think Bucklersbury House had a solid panel of masonry at the end so it has to be another mediocre early 60s block.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 14, 2012)

Right, I went to Paint but I had to delete blocks which were watermarked so as not to give away site I got picture from 

As for the building itself, I don't know if it had a name. If it did, when I was there, it wasn't used.

If it helps any, the entrance wasn't at ground level.  You had to walk up a group of steps


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 14, 2012)

Is it on Victoria Street?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 14, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> I've got photobucket. I had no idea you could just put an url into it.


 
Neither did I


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 14, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Is it on Victoria Street?


 
Nope


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 14, 2012)

That's better, Minnie - is it one of the blocks that used to be opposite the old Daily Mirror office just south of Holborn circus?  Did it have a New Fetter Lane address?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 14, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> I've got photobucket. I had no idea you could just put an url into it.


You have to save it first I think, at least on my phone
You don't with some sites though


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 14, 2012)

lang rabbie said:


> That's better, Minnie - is it one of the blocks that used to be opposite the old Daily Mirror office just south of Holborn circus? Did it have a New Fetter Lane address?


 
you bastard


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 14, 2012)

oh yeah, ignore me.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Sep 14, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> you bastard


But why is it interesting?


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Sep 14, 2012)

Maybe Charles Dickens used to dring there?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 14, 2012)

pseudonarcissus said:


> But why is it interesting?


 
Oh erm... I forgot it was meant to be interesting 

OK then.  It's interesting because it's fucking impossible to find a picture of it on the internet except that one I put up!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 14, 2012)

pseudonarcissus said:


> Maybe Charles Dickens used to dring there?


 
Considering it looks like it was built in the 50s or 60s... 

However, some books dating from when he was alive would have been held there, although none of them would have been written by him and it's highly unlikely he would have read any of them


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 15, 2012)

It was one of the least interesting buildings in London. I'm scared that I recognised it. My old edition of Pevsner London 1 suggests it was called Orbit House and designed by Anderson, Forster & Wilcox 1958-60. Used to be the home of IPC magazines a long long time ago.


----------



## IC3D (Sep 15, 2012)

What branch of Comet has been looted?


----------



## peterkro (Sep 15, 2012)

Charlton?


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 15, 2012)

BRIXTON!


----------



## IC3D (Sep 15, 2012)

Its in North London


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 15, 2012)

lang rabbie said:


> It was one of the least interesting buildings in London. I'm scared that I recognised it. My old edition of Pevsner London 1 suggests it was called Orbit House and designed by Anderson, Forster & Wilcox 1958-60. Used to be the home of IPC magazines a long long time ago.


 
It was indeed a dull building and I worked on the 9th floor at the time it was home to Sweet & Maxwell Law Book Publishers.  The lifts regularly broke down and the post was located in the basement.  I was responsible for the post of the editors/copy editors on the 8th and 9th floors which meant when the lift broke down, I'd have to trudge down to the ground floor, out of the building, down the steps and round the basement and then bring crate of post all the way up again.  Luckily in those days you could smoke, so many smoke breaks were had on the stairwells 

This was late 80s I think.

I discovered it had been knocked down last night whilst looking for it for this thread.

I left Sweet and Maxwell when they decided to move to Canary Wharf area which at the time was pretty shit for public transport.  I've googled them and it looks like they've moved again since then.


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 15, 2012)

Which Asian city was it nominally connected to until about ten years ago?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 15, 2012)

lang rabbie said:


> View attachment 23095
> 
> Which Asian city was it nominally connected to until about ten years ago?


 
Somewhere in Turkey?


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 15, 2012)

I need something more specific than that


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 15, 2012)

lang rabbie said:


> It was one of the least interesting buildings in London. I'm scared that I recognised it. My old edition of Pevsner London 1 suggests it was called Orbit House and designed by Anderson, Forster & Wilcox 1958-60. Used to be the home of IPC magazines a long long time ago.


 
Looks like it may have been home to Hamlyn for a while as well, although building may have been renumbered

Name of Company: PAUL HAMLYN (HOLDINGS) LIMITED.
Nature of Business: PUBLISHERS.
Address of Registered Office: Orbit House, 9 New Fetter Lane, London E.C.4.
Liquidator's Name and Address: William John Chandler of Orbit House, 9 New Fetter Lane,
London E.C.4.
Date of Appointment: 6th December 1967.
By whom Appointed: Members.
(218)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 15, 2012)

lang rabbie said:


> I need something more specific than that


 
Is it even Turkey?


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Is it even Turkey?


Yes, but I want the city name.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 15, 2012)

lang rabbie said:


> Yes, but I want the city name.


 
Istanbul?


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Istanbul?


No.  And of course I want the name and location of the building as well


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 15, 2012)

Christchurch?


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 15, 2012)

Don't think that has ever been its name.  I'm calling it a night now after one glass of sherry too many, so won't be able to award prizes if anyone cracks it shortly.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 15, 2012)

Anything to do with Hagia Sofia?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 15, 2012)

Cathedral Church of the Nativity of the Mother of God?

Camberwell

Greek Orthodox Church



> *The Archdiocese of Thyateira and Great Britain* is an Archdiocese of the Eastern Orthodox Church, part of the Ecumenical Patriarchate of Constantinople.


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 15, 2012)

Well done on the building.  Now to work out the former city connection.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 15, 2012)

IC3D said:


> What branch of Comet has been looted?


 
Tottenham.


----------



## dooley (Sep 15, 2012)

just as an fyi - the british history online site is awesome for finding out shit about all kindsa old crap in your area, maps and plans and documents - stuff like that. also the old bailey site


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 15, 2012)

lang rabbie said:


> Well done on the building. Now to work out the former city connection.


 
I have no idea. I don't understand history/religion/geography/stuff

Anything to do with this



The _New Lands_ canonical territory is confined to the borders of Greece prior to the Balkan Wars of 1912–1913, with the rest of Greece being subject to the jurisdiction of the Ecumenical Patriarchate of Constantinople. However, most of its dioceses are de facto administered as part of the Church of Greece for practical reasons (except the Dodecanese), under an agreement between the churches of Athens and Constantinople.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 15, 2012)

> *The Archdiocese of Thyateira and Great Britain* is an Archdiocese of the Eastern Orthodox Church, part of the Ecumenical Patriarchate of Constantinople. Its present head is His Eminence Archbishop Gregorios (Theocharous). Its jurisdiction covers those Orthodox Christians living in Great Britain, the Isle of Man, the Channel Islands, and Malta. The adherents are largely of Cypriot Greek descent, some mainland Greek migrants and their descendants, and more recently English converts along with a few Poles and Belorussians. The Archbishop Gregorios himself is a Cypriot whose ancestral village of Marathovounos in the district of Famagusta is occupied by the Turkish army.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 15, 2012)

dooley said:


> just as an fyi - the british history online site is awesome for finding out shit about all kindsa old crap in your area, maps and plans and documents - stuff like that. also the old bailey site


 
more links - mapco

old maps


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Anything to do with this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Look through the list of places with bishops, do some Googling and you will kick yourself.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 15, 2012)

lang rabbie said:


> Look through the list of places with bishops, do some Googling and you will kick yourself.


 
It's all too mumbo-jumbo for me.  Don't understand half the words being used


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 15, 2012)

> The current Archbishop of Thyateira (since 1988) is Gregorios Theocharous.[7] The Archbishop of Thyateira resides in London and has pastoral responsibility for the Greek Orthodox Church in the United Kingdom.
> 
> Thyatira is also the name of a titular see in the Roman Catholic church.[8]
> 
> The Archbishop Gregorios himself is a Cypriot whose ancestral village of Marathovounos in the district of Famagusta is occupied by the Turkish army.


 
?


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> ?


https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=Camberwell Telmessos diocese


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 15, 2012)

lang rabbie said:


> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=Camberwell Telmessos diocese


 
I'm not interested.  You'd have to understand religion or history or geography or be prepared to read a lot to understand it, and by bath's going cold


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 15, 2012)

The answer is Telmessos - now the modern town of Fethiye.  

Until the death of Archimandrite Christoforos in 2003 , that building on the Camberwell New Road was a cathedral as it was the seat of the bishop of Telmessos.   Since 2008, the title Bishop of Telmessos is now in Porto


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Sep 15, 2012)

Fascinating cloister and small church with a byzantine interior carved out of the bombed-out remains of a much larger (formerly Catholic Apostolic???) Victorian church.

AFAIK all the services are in Greek (seat of the Bishop of Telmissos IIRC)

pooka said:
'IIRC' - love it! 
It struck a chord when I saw it on the sign outside the church, because I've visited Telmissos/Telmessos/Telmissus - and it sure ain't Camberwell. 


Edited to add: And, from a quick Google, it appears that following the death of the Archimandrite Christoforos in 2003, the bishopric of Telmissos is now held by Archimandrite Rudnik, who is based in Porto, Portugal. The "new" Archimandrite Constantinou at Camberwell doesn't appear to be Bishop of anywhere.  

AFAIK Telmissoss is one of the dioceses created by the Orthodox for the displaced populations who left the eastern Med following the dissolution of the Ottoman Empire and the population exchanges between the new Greek and Turkish republics. 

The ancient city was on the Anatolian mainland, now engulfed in what is now the modern port of Fethiye in Turkey. The abandoned Orthodox village of Kaya Koy nearby is one of the most eerie places on that coast.


Some recycling going on here....From a 2005 thread!


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 15, 2012)

pseudonarcissus said:


> Some recycling going on here....From a 2005 thread!


If Minnie couldn't be bothered to realise that my 2005 Urban post is now the only place on the web where the previous status of that Camberwell church is mentioned then she doesn't deserve the prize.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 15, 2012)

lang rabbie said:


> The answer is Telmessos - now the modern town of Fethiye.
> 
> Until the death of Archimandrite Christoforos in 2003 , that building on the Camberwell New Road was a cathedral as it was the seat of the bishop of Telmessos. Since 2008, the title Bishop of Telmessos is now in Porto


 
Far too complicated for me to consider looking into


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 15, 2012)

lang rabbie said:


> If Minnie couldn't be bothered to realise that my 2005 Urban post is now the only place on the web where the previous status of that Camberwell church is mentioned then she doesn't deserve the prize.


 
My bath was getting cold! 

I did the rest of the work.  I found out which church it was and where it was


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Sep 15, 2012)

lang rabbie said:


> If Minnie couldn't be bothered to realise that my 2005 Urban post is now the only place on the web where the previous status of that Camberwell church is mentioned then she doesn't deserve the prize.


Well, that truly is an interesting fact: that the burden of recording one snippet of Camberwell Byzantine history falls to  two posts on a 2005 urban thread! 
Can we make these posts a sticky for the convenience of future historians?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 15, 2012)

pseudonarcissus said:


> Well, that truly is an interesting fact: that the burden of recording one snippet of Camberwell Byzantine history falls to two posts on a 2005 urban thread!
> Can we make these posts a sticky for the convenience of future historians?


 
Then future historians will know I couldn't be bothered and didn't win a prize


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Sep 15, 2012)

I did think of posting a picture of a spider's web and the curved glass wall of the Channel 4 building, but I can't verify my interesting fact.
Someone once told me that Rogers hired a structural engineer who had just finished a PhD on spider's webs to design the steel cables that support the glass if a pane breaks at the bottom of the wall. Instead of each pane being fixed to a heavy steel structure, they are connected to steel cables and will elastically rearrange in event of a bomb, or whatever, and the foyer won't be quite so full of broken glass

...so, TRUE or FALSE?

I hope it's true. I'm an engineer


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 15, 2012)

pseudonarcissus said:


> I did think of posting a picture of a spider's web and the curved glass wall of the Channel 4 building, but I can't verify my interesting fact.
> Someone once told me that Rogers hired a structural engineer who had just finished a PhD on spider's webs to design the steel cables that support the glass if a pane breaks at the bottom of the wall. Instead of each pane being fixed to a heavy steel structure, they are connected to steel cables and will elastically rearrange in event of a bomb, or whatever, and the foyer won't be quite so full of broken glass
> 
> ...so, TRUE or FALSE?
> ...


 
Here's some light reading for you

http://arch.usc.edu/content/pages/cm/uploadedmedia/michael_robert_patterson_(2008)_structural_glass_facades1242159283229.pdf

Probably not what you were after though


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Sep 15, 2012)

Read it already as research for this thread, and whilst providing an interesting overview, it does not mention spiders once!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 15, 2012)

pseudonarcissus said:


> Read it already as research for this thread, and whilst providing an interesting overview, it does not mention spiders once!


 
Sorry


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 15, 2012)

pseudonarcissus said:


> I did think of posting a picture of a spider's web and the curved glass wall of the Channel 4 building, but I can't verify my interesting fact.
> Someone once told me that Rogers hired a structural engineer who had just finished a PhD on spider's webs to design the steel cables that support the glass if a pane breaks at the bottom of the wall. Instead of each pane being fixed to a heavy steel structure, they are connected to steel cables and will elastically rearrange in event of a bomb, or whatever, and the foyer won't be quite so full of broken glass
> 
> ...so, TRUE or FALSE?
> ...


 

Could it be Yi Yvonne Weng?

http://www.treehugger.com/green-arc...or-rainforest-exploration-yi-yvonne-weng.html


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Sep 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Could it be Yi Yvonne Weng?
> 
> http://www.treehugger.com/green-arc...or-rainforest-exploration-yi-yvonne-weng.html


That's amazing! Let's start a petition to get one installed at Kew
Not sure if it's the same person, though


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 15, 2012)

pseudonarcissus said:


> That's amazing! Let's start a petition to get one installed at Kew
> Not sure if it's the same person, though


 
Yeah, the fact that it mentions 2012

Best I could do I'm afraid, sorry

But hopefully you enjoyed the read anyway


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Sep 15, 2012)

So, it occurred to me reading the Soho thread, Bar Italia, a good place for a late esspresso, but for early TV?


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 18, 2012)

Where is it?


----------



## toblerone3 (Sep 18, 2012)

Where is this unusual bridge?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 18, 2012)

Paddington Basin on the Grand Union Canal. Designed by Thomas Hetherwicke


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 18, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Paddington Basin on the Grand Union Canal. Designed by Thomas Hetherwicke


the voice of google


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 18, 2012)

Ha, i recognised it but had to google for the exact location (Paddington Basin).


----------



## toblerone3 (Sep 18, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Paddington Basin on the Grand Union Canal. Designed by Thomas Hetherwicke


 
You're right.  I'm going to have to try harder.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 18, 2012)

I think the design is based on some sort of insect like a millipede


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 18, 2012)

lang rabbie said:


> View attachment 23208
> Where is it?


 
Christchurch, Streatham?


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 19, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Christchurch, Streatham?


Obviously pitched it too easy this time!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 19, 2012)

lang rabbie said:


> Obviously pitched it too easy this time!


 


How so?


----------



## mao (Sep 19, 2012)

Too easy...


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 19, 2012)

Crystal Palace/Sydenham Hill?


----------



## IC3D (Sep 20, 2012)

Alexandra palace?


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 20, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> the voice of google


 
It's been posted on urban loads of times.  I knew without googling.     Someone give ME the prize.


----------



## mao (Sep 20, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Crystal Palace/Sydenham Hill?


 
You win...


----------



## ska invita (Sep 20, 2012)

which dancefloor is this?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 20, 2012)

Velvet Rooms?


----------



## wtfftw (Sep 20, 2012)

Gossips?


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 20, 2012)

100 Club?


----------



## wtfftw (Sep 20, 2012)

The people look too normal. (For gossips)


----------



## mao (Sep 20, 2012)

1001, Brick lane?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 20, 2012)

Madame JoJo's?


----------



## Crispy (Sep 20, 2012)

What's in here?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 20, 2012)

Crispy said:


> What's in here?
> 
> View attachment 23231


 
Dead bodies?


----------



## Crispy (Sep 20, 2012)

no


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 20, 2012)

Crispy said:


> no


 
Is it Kensington/Knightsbridge area?


----------



## Random (Sep 20, 2012)

A spring of fresh water?


----------



## Crispy (Sep 20, 2012)

No to both.


----------



## Random (Sep 20, 2012)

A camera obscura? An observatory?


----------



## Crispy (Sep 20, 2012)

It's in W1


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 20, 2012)

An air vent to the underground.


----------



## mao (Sep 20, 2012)

Close to Brown Hart Gardens?

Electrical sub station?


----------



## Random (Sep 20, 2012)

Is it a protected tree? Maybe one of historical significance?


----------



## Crispy (Sep 20, 2012)

mao said:


> Close to Brown Hart Gardens?
> 
> Electrical sub station?


Not close to, _is!_
And yes it's a sub station


----------



## Random (Sep 20, 2012)

Edit: bah!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 20, 2012)

By The Marriott?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 20, 2012)

bollo


----------



## laptop (Sep 20, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Not close to, _is!_
> And yes it's a sub station


 
Isn't it some kind of water treatment thing as well?

Or are those huge cooling-water tanks you can see through the grilles?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 20, 2012)

I was going through all the Avis car hire places on Google maps


----------



## mao (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 20, 2012)

mao said:


>


 
squiggle


----------



## Crispy (Sep 20, 2012)

Bridge over the entrance to Surrey Water, Rotherhithe.


----------



## mao (Sep 20, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Bridge over the entrance to Surrey Water, Rotherhithe.


 
Nope, very close (North of the river...)


----------



## Crispy (Sep 20, 2012)

Damn! Well it must have come out of the same factory 

Ah, I spy it. Shadwell Basin?


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Sep 20, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Damn! Well it must have come out of the same factory
> 
> Ah, I spy it. Shadwell Basin?


too many trees, surely


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Sep 20, 2012)

pseudonarcissus said:


> too many trees, surely


ah! Garnet Street, not the bridge to the river, which is another identical bridge


----------



## Crispy (Sep 20, 2012)

That looks like it  Loads of the buggers aren't there?


----------



## mao (Sep 20, 2012)

pseudonarcissus said:


> ah! Garnet Street, not the bridge to the river, which is another identical bridge


 
Yes!  

http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2570582


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Sep 20, 2012)

there are some cool swing bridges/lifting bridges along the river

this is quite a modern one....it is required to open.....why?


----------



## Balham (Sep 20, 2012)

Because it crosses the Neckinger leader to St Saviours Dock. Opens occasionally.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 20, 2012)

pseudonarcissus said:


> there are some cool swing bridges/lifting bridges along the river
> 
> this is quite a modern one....it is required to open.....why?


 
To let some pissed up yuppies fall in the River to control their numbers?


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Sep 20, 2012)

Balham said:


> Because it crosses the Neckinger leader to St Saviours Dock. Opens occasionally.


it's required to open for a particular type of boat...and not the gurkhas (Thames Division of the Metropolitan Police...they take no prisoners)


----------



## Balham (Sep 20, 2012)

Cluniac monks used it from 1082 onwards.

Or boats on the way to the tanners.

Now a days riverbus service.
But there are still houseboats and barges in the dock, would they need to get in and out occasionally.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 20, 2012)

Bill Sykes died there, although that's not the answer to the question


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 20, 2012)

I'd imagine for yachts


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Sep 20, 2012)

it doesn't go anywhere, and there are no yachts in there

https://maps.google.com/?ll=51.501463,-0.071148&spn=0.002855,0.008256&t=h&z=18


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 20, 2012)

pseudonarcissus said:


> it doesn't go anywhere, and there are no yachts in there
> 
> https://maps.google.com/?ll=51.501463,-0.071148&spn=0.002855,0.008256&t=h&z=18


 
Maybe the day the picture was taken there were no yachts?


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Sep 20, 2012)

There are a few inlets with bridges....they have to open for the fire boat

I really need to get back to work now


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 20, 2012)

pseudonarcissus said:


> There are a few inlets with bridges....they have to open for the fire boat
> 
> I really need to get back to work now


 
Why didn't they just build a taller bridge the fireboat could go under?   It's not like that bridge was cheap


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 20, 2012)

Anythiing to do with houseboats?


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 20, 2012)

mao said:


>


 
But why does it look like that?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 20, 2012)

The bridge needs to be able to open to allow access to dockside moorings, and to permit overnight closure of the bridge to protect residents' amenity

Oh, is that a bit like a gated community then?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 20, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> But why does it look like that?


 
Anything to do with



> A prominent feature ofShadwell Basin are the steel bascule bridges which at one time could be raised when the dock was in use to allow ships to enter from the Thames and to move into the Eastern Basin (now Wapping Wood) or move on to the Western Basin (now filled in and containing houses, except for a narrow canal along its southern edge).


?


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 20, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> But why does it look like that?


 
The big lump of steel above the road is a bloody enormous counter weight - the other end of the see-saw that pivots when the bridge is lifted.

In places where appearance counts, the counterweight gets hidden by some architectural design (Tower Bridge is the most (in)famous example. But in functional locations like the docks, where space was at a premium, putting the counterweight overhead made sense in the days when most goods traffic came into the docks by train and there weren't container lorries that might have height clearance problems.


----------



## Balham (Sep 20, 2012)

So, in the absence of a clear winner what happens?


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 20, 2012)

Easy


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 20, 2012)

Temple Church


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 20, 2012)

Reminds me of this  

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...us-structure-game.252976/page-44#post-9224194


----------



## Crispy (Sep 20, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Reminds me of this
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...us-structure-game.252976/page-44#post-9224194


Jesus, that thread ran and ran didn't it?


----------



## ash (Sep 20, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Easy
> 
> View attachment 23254



The church at inner temple.


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 20, 2012)

Yeah.


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 20, 2012)

What / where?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 20, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Jesus, that thread ran and ran didn't it?


 
Was a good thread and it died because of Pieface or PieEye or whatever it was called


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 20, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Yeah.


 
I already said that.  Where's my point?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 21, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Was a good thread and it died because of Pieface or PieEye or whatever it was called


How?


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 21, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Reminds me of this
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...us-structure-game.252976/page-44#post-9224194


 
I loved that thread.  Stella is still sore about hospital helipadgate.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 21, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> What / where?
> 
> View attachment 23263


 
Think it's a 'mounting block' for assisting people to climb on to their horse

but not sure where


----------



## wtfftw (Sep 21, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> What / where?
> 
> View attachment 23263


That is going to annoy the fuck out of me.

 As is the club on the other page.


----------



## wtfftw (Sep 21, 2012)

What/where?


Fuck it. Picture isn't showing.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 21, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> How?


 
Not the posters on here, a website called Pie something. It revealed where you nicked your pictures from.

I'll have to have a look

Gone back five pages and can't find it.  It may have been on the "Identify this something else" thread


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 21, 2012)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Think it's a 'mounting block' for assisting people to climb on to their horse
> 
> but not sure where


 
Warm but also not warm. hth


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 21, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Warm but also not warm. hth


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 21, 2012)

Some kind of marker stone/boundary marker


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 21, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> How?


 
Found it!  TinEye

It's like PieEye


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 21, 2012)

Answer the questions then please Minnie


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 21, 2012)

You lot ain't sharp enough for this one i don't reckon


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 21, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Answer the questions then please Minnie


 
See Post 541


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 21, 2012)

Scuse mangle of negatives there. I feel i made my point clearly nonetheless


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 21, 2012)

Oh Minnie I thought you meant the block of stone, sorry


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 21, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Oh Minnie I thought you meant the block of stone, sorry


 


Anyway, back to the stone

Anything to do with blacksmiths?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 21, 2012)

Could you sharpen blades with it?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 21, 2012)

Ordnance Survey stone?


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 21, 2012)

A block for chopping off heads!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 21, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> A block for chopping off heads!


 
Wouldn't an axe or guillotine be easier?


----------



## editor (Sep 21, 2012)

So, how about.....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 21, 2012)

but seriously, didn't those blocks have neck thingy indentations like this?






and what would it be doing in the middle of the street?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 21, 2012)

Is it in a London Square?

Is it not a sculpture in its own right but smaller than it looks and topping something off, like a gate/railings?


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Sep 21, 2012)

editor said:


> So, how about.....
> 
> View attachment 23264


Barbara Woodhouse statue, Blue Peter Garden?


----------



## editor (Sep 21, 2012)

Nope. It is a stand alone sculpture but it does sort of top off something.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 21, 2012)

Diana of the Treetops?

Sits atop a fountain

eta:  Or is it Diana of the Chase?


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 21, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Could you sharpen blades with it?


 
Warm!


----------



## editor (Sep 21, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Diana of the Treetops?
> 
> Sits atop a fountain
> 
> eta: Or is it Diana of the Chase?


Got it!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 21, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Warm!


 
Nothing to do with sharpening blades, but anything to do with a shoeshine block?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 21, 2012)

Or something to do with some kind of filing?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 21, 2012)

Not quite a mounting block, but what about to help people climb in and out of carriages?


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 21, 2012)

Sharpening and mounting, depending on who you believe.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 21, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Sharpening and mounting, depending on who you believe.


 
For cowboys to sharpen their spurs prior to mounting their horses


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 21, 2012)

Is it from Roman London?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 21, 2012)

Anything used to aid the repair of anything to do with horses and carriages?


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 21, 2012)

It is outside an old coaching inn


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 21, 2012)

Was it a taxi stop for people to sit and wait?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 21, 2012)

A whetstone?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 21, 2012)

editor said:


> So, how about.....
> 
> View attachment 23264


diana of the treetops, nr green park tube

e2a: tch  too late


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 21, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> diana of the treetops, nr green park tube
> 
> e2a: tch  too late


 
Maybe you could sort out twentythreedom's mess


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 21, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Maybe you could sort out twentythreedom's mess


no one can sort out twentythreedom's mess


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 21, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> no one can sort out twentythreedom's mess


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 21, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> A whetstone?


 
Allegedly. But where?


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 21, 2012)

Mess?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 21, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Mess?


mess.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 21, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Allegedly. But where?


whetstone?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 21, 2012)

Is it an executioner's block in the tower of london?


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 21, 2012)

Yeah Whetstone. What's this mess you're on about?


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 21, 2012)

It's the whetstone outside The Griffin in Whetstone.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 21, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> It's the whetstone outside The Griffin in Whetstone.


that's me won it then


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 21, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Allegedly. But where?


 
Barnet


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 21, 2012)

nice and easy one now


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 21, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Yeah Whetstone. What's this mess you're on about?


 
What is a whetstone?


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 21, 2012)

Minnie did the hard work though


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 21, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Minnie did the hard work though


yeh yeh.


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 21, 2012)

Gangrene Gerty at Henly's Corner?


----------



## IC3D (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm shocked nobody got that one after all what Londoner hasn't strolled the avenues of Whetstone soaking up the culture of an evening. ETA it is interesting though.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 21, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> What is a whetstone?


something for sharpening knives, swords, etc


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 21, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Gangrene Gerty at Henly's Corner?


thought it would take a post or two longer...

back to you then


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 21, 2012)

IC3D said:


> I'm shocked nobody got that one after all what Londoner hasn't strolled the avenues of Whetstone soaking up the culture of an evening.


what londoner indeed.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 21, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> something for sharpening knives, swords, etc


 
I know


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 21, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I know


bit daft to ask then


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 21, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> bit daft to ask then


 
I was asking twentythree.  I shall explain in a minute


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 21, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> What / where?
> 
> View attachment 23263


 


Puddy_Tat said:


> Think it's a 'mounting block' for assisting people to climb on to their horse
> 
> but not sure where


 


twentythreedom said:


> Warm but also not warm. hth


 


Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Could you sharpen blades with it?


 


twentythreedom said:


> Warm!


 


Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Nothing to do with sharpening blades, but anything to do with a shoeshine block?


 


Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Not quite a mounting block, but what about to help people climb in and out of carriages?


 


twentythreedom said:


> Sharpening and mounting, depending on who you believe.


 


Minnie_the_Minx said:


> A whetstone?


 
So, despite Puddy saying a mounting block, and me asking if you could sharpen blades with it, look at twentythreedom's responses!  (ie. "warm", "sharpening and mounting depending on who you believe" and "allegedly") 

So, Puddy got one of the alleged answers and I got the other, and if he'd said our answers were correct ages ago, instead of warm, allegedly... 

FFS twentythreedom


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 21, 2012)

A whetstone is for sharpen knives Minnie


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 21, 2012)

IC3D said:


> I'm shocked nobody got that one after all what Londoner hasn't strolled the avenues of Whetstone soaking up the culture of an evening. ETA it is interesting though.


 
Yeah, interesting in that twentythreedom has put up a question he doesn't know the answer to


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 21, 2012)

There's conflicting histories of the stone. One sharpening, one mounting. Thus my responses. Ffs


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 21, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> A whetstone is for sharpen knives Minnie


 
*bangs head on imaginary whetstone* 

See Post 565

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/interesting-pics-of-london-quiz.298990/page-19


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 21, 2012)

What question, you've lost me


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 21, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> There's conflicting histories of the stone. One sharpening, one mounting. Thus my responses. Ffs


 
But if you'd replied "yes, you can sharpen blades with it" when I asked "can you sharpen blades with it?", then I may have answered whetstone years ago


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 21, 2012)

Oh well. Worse things happen at sea.


----------



## editor (Sep 21, 2012)

Howzabout:


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 21, 2012)

Is it a place of worship?


----------



## IC3D (Sep 21, 2012)

Totteridge bus depot?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 21, 2012)

editor said:


> Howzabout:
> View attachment 23290


national gallery roof


----------



## editor (Sep 21, 2012)

Damn, I'll have to find something harder.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 21, 2012)

after my go.


----------



## editor (Sep 21, 2012)

What about this one:


----------



## IC3D (Sep 21, 2012)

I was going to do the London stone after 23doms but its to obvious, are there any other historic lumps of matter in London


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 21, 2012)

St Paul's


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 21, 2012)

St Paul's?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 21, 2012)

IC3D said:


> I was going to do the London stone after 23doms but its to obvious, are there any other historic lumps of matter in London


 
London Wall?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 21, 2012)

oliver cromwell outside parliament. but when did parliament vote to erect the statue?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 21, 2012)

editor said:


> What about this one:
> View attachment 23291





Pickman's model said:


> after my go.


----------



## editor (Sep 21, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


>


I posted it before I saw your comment, you sarky twat.


----------



## editor (Sep 21, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> St Paul's


Nope.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 21, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> oliver cromwell outside parliament. but when did parliament vote to erect the statue?


 
The statue was presented to Parliament by the then Prime Minister, Lord Rosebery, in 1895. It was placed in its current position outside Westminster Hall on 2 November 1899 on the site formerly occupied by the old law courts which previously adjoined the Hall. The statue shows Oliver Cromwell (1599-1658) holding a sword and a Bible, his head bowed in thought. The sculptor, Hamo Thornycroft (1850-1925), is also responsible for the statue of General Gordon which stands on Victoria Embankment.

Not sure if that's the answer you're looking for


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 21, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> The statue was presented to Parliament by the then Prime Minister, Lord Rosebery, in 1895. It was placed in its current position outside Westminster Hall on 2 November 1899 on the site formerly occupied by the old law courts which previously adjoined the Hall. The statue shows Oliver Cromwell (1599-1658) holding a sword and a Bible, his head bowed in thought. The sculptor, Hamo Thornycroft (1850-1925), is also responsible for the statue of General Gordon which stands on Victoria Embankment.
> 
> Not sure if that's the answer you're looking for


it's not because i didn't ask where it had come from or who paid for it or presented it. but it is the right year so in the interests of getting my dinner i'll say you're correct.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 21, 2012)

Royal Hospital?


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 21, 2012)

What, where, and why of historical interest?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 21, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> View attachment 23293
> 
> What, where, and why of historical interest?


 
We haven't done the dome one yet, and anyway, are you sure you know the answer to your question?


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 21, 2012)

Oh i thought the dome was sorted. Do that one then mine. And yes, i do


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 21, 2012)

National Portrait Gallery


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 21, 2012)

^@ed

I knew I knew it


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 21, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> ^@ed
> 
> I knew I knew it


 

Not that dome, the other one!


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm doing well I think


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 21, 2012)

Radlett Camera


----------



## Balham (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm lost already, how many comps are there running parallel here?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 21, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Radlett Camera


 
huh?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 21, 2012)

Balham said:


> I'm lost already, how many comps are there running parallel here?


 
If you want to do it in question in order, it's the dome first, then twentythreedom's whatever it is

I think


----------



## Balham (Sep 21, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> oliver cromwell outside parliament. but when did parliament vote to erect the statue?


They didn't . . . . I think . . . . see this.

Ooh, it is followed by the GPO Transfer thingie doo dah.


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 21, 2012)

D'oh, Oxford is not in London.


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 21, 2012)

Come on let's get this dome dealt with. Mine's far more interesting.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 21, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Radlett Camera


You stupid boy. It's the radcliffe camera. No such building as the radlett camera not even in radlett.


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 21, 2012)

The Naval College


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 21, 2012)

Balham said:


> They didn't . . . . I think . . . . see this.
> 
> Ooh, it is followed by the GPO Transfer thingie doo dah.


Yeh well I was hungry and what's done's done


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 21, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> You stupid boy. It's the radcliffe camera. No such building as the radlett camera not even in radlett.


 
Fuck you, misplaced monk. Predictive typing fail, innit


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 21, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> View attachment 23293
> 
> What, where, and why of historical interest?


Totteridge church and I can't remember


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 21, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Fuck you, misplaced monk. Predictive typing fail, innit


a poor workman blames his tools


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 21, 2012)

Oh stop it, ffs. You can't seem to punctuate or capitalise, so shut it. misplaced monk lol


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 21, 2012)

Anyway, where's editor?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 21, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Oh stop it, ffs. You can't seem to punctuate or capitalise, so shut it. misplaced monk lol


Only a small-minded pedant attacks the form rather than the content


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 21, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Anyway, where's editor?


Albert


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 21, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> D'oh, Oxford is not in London.


 
are you sure your latest picture is in London?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 21, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> Totteridge church and I can't remember


 
St Andrew's Totteridge


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 21, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> Totteridge church and I can't remember


Well, it is within a mile of the Whetstone, the yew tree in the churchyard is nearly 2000 years old, and i was christened in that very church


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 21, 2012)

Plus loads more history.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 21, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Well, it is within a mile of the Whetstone, the yew tree in the churchyard is nearly 2000 years old, and i was christened in that very church


 
What's with that horrible white tower?  I reckon they should stick you and Pickman's in it so you can have a love-in/punch-up


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 21, 2012)

They built it to announce my birth from, it's the highest point in the area


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 21, 2012)

Nah, if it comes to a duel between me and Pickman's, it'll be best of three from Scrabble, Su Doku and Jenga.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 21, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Nah, if it comes to a duel between me and Pickman's, it'll be best of three from Scrabble, Su Doku and Jenga.


 
But you can't use predictive text with scrabble, you may throw bricks at each other with Jenga and you may poke each other's eyes out with your pens in Sudoku


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 21, 2012)

Regardless, victory will be mine


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 21, 2012)

What's this little building?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 21, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> What's this little building?
> 
> View attachment 23296


 
Your garden shed?


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 21, 2012)

Haven't got a garden. Try again.

Clue: It relates to religion and warfare.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 22, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Haven't got a garden. Try again.
> 
> Clue: It relates to religion and warfare.


 
an outside air raid shelter for the Salvation Army


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 22, 2012)

Is it in that area where you were born (ie. the outer limits of London)?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 22, 2012)

Entrance to a secret sub-station?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 22, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> D'oh, Oxford is not in London.


 
it depends.

the airport claims to be

(And as an aside, having pictures with filenames that tell you what it is isn't a good idea)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 22, 2012)

Puddy_Tat said:


> it depends.
> 
> the airport claims to be
> 
> (And as an aside, having pictures with filenames that tell you what it is isn't a good idea)


 
Well it is if people didn't cheat


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 22, 2012)

Yeah, it's not that far away. Well, until it got recently demolished.


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 22, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Is it in that area where you were born (ie. the outer limits of London)?


 
I was born at the old Middlesex Hospital in the West End


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 22, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> I was born at the old Middlesex Hospital in the West End


 
alright, near where you were christened?


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 22, 2012)

Yeah, nearer to where I was christened than to where I was born


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 22, 2012)

More clues?


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 22, 2012)

It is a bit obscure tbf.

Clue: Talbot


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 22, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> I was born at the old Middlesex Hospital in the West End


 
ah yes, The Middlesex Infirmary 'for the Sick and Lame of Soho'


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 22, 2012)

Don't call me a "ho"


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 22, 2012)

Is it in Barnet?


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 22, 2012)

the borough, yes


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 22, 2012)

Use your mad google-fu ninja skills, minnie


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 22, 2012)

It relates to a WW1 military signal code


----------



## ash (Sep 22, 2012)

where is this one


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 22, 2012)

John Lewis, oxford street.  Barbara hepworth sculpture.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 22, 2012)

Barnet isn't really London. No more obscure outer London places please.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 22, 2012)

Anything to do with Toc H?


----------



## ash (Sep 22, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> John Lewis, oxford street.  Barbara hepworth sculpture.



Correct I don't known how to turn the pic


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 22, 2012)

Some kind of amateur radio listening post?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 22, 2012)

MI8 (Radio Security Service)?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 22, 2012)

Part of intercept network to gather secret intelligence on enemy radio networks?

Are you still awake twentythreedom or am I to be guessing all night?


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Sep 22, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> If you want to do it in question in order, it's the dome first, then twentythreedom's whatever it is
> 
> I think


oh
what was the nightclub?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 22, 2012)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> oh
> what was the nightclub?


 
Oh, I ignored that one I'm afraid as I have no idea and no intention of even guessing


----------



## wtfftw (Sep 22, 2012)

ska invita said:


> which dancefloor is this?


Come on then.


----------



## ska invita (Sep 22, 2012)

cafe 1001 in brick lane... urban75, a hipster free-zone since 1996


----------



## ska invita (Sep 22, 2012)

ive gota couple - not too hard i dont think

where is this
/ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and where is this


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 22, 2012)

Blake - South Molton Street
Mural - East Dulwich


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 22, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Anything to do with Toc H?


 
Yeah 

You're good!

And OU can suck Satan's balls.


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 22, 2012)

monument


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 22, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Yeah
> 
> You're good!


 


Definitely one of the hardest ones on this thread


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 22, 2012)

Madonna and Child, Deans Mews


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 22, 2012)

Bloody hell, that was quick, Minnie


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 22, 2012)

lang rabbie said:


> Bloody hell, that was quick, Minnie


 
Well it was easy to search for Madonna and Child


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 22, 2012)

not-bono-ever said:


> monument


 
Too easy!


----------



## ska invita (Sep 22, 2012)

lang rabbie said:


>


lambeth palace road outside something called becket house, just south of westminster bridge...is it by henry moore?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 22, 2012)

ska invita said:


> lambeth palace road outside something called becket house, just south of westminster bridge...is it by henry moore?


 
If you search for Lambeth Palace Road and Sculpture, the answer will come up straightaway


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 22, 2012)

Don't know why I couldn't find that one.  Was searching for steel sculptures.  Is it not steel?


----------



## ska invita (Sep 22, 2012)

funny, i had a memory of it being henry moore... maybe theres a henry moore near by? looked it up..no


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 22, 2012)

Here's one


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 22, 2012)

> 1. Identical inscriptions on a small raised block sited on the lawn in front of the sculpture, on the canted north (i.e. facing the road) and west faces: “SOUTH OF THE RIVER" / [space] / BY BERNARD SCHOTTLANDER . 1976 / BORN MAINZ GERMANY 1924 . CAST BY BRITISH STEEL
> 2. On a metal plaque fixed to the inner face of the left-hand leg' of the sculpture: DISTILLERY, BREWERY & CHEMICAL ENGINEERS / JOHN DORE & CO. LTD / STAINLESS STEEL FABRICATORS & COPPERSMITHS / FOWLER ROAD, HAINAULT, ILFORD, ESSEX . ENGLAND / 14 MARCH 1976 .


 
Definitely stainless steel


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 22, 2012)

lang rabbie said:


> Definitely stainless steel


 
Probably wouldn't have helped in my search adding stainless


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 22, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> View attachment 23322
> Here's one


Head gardener's "hut", Lincoln's Inn, with Stone Buildings in the background.


----------



## ska invita (Sep 22, 2012)

lang rabbie said:


> Head gardener's "hut", Lincoln's Inn, with Stone Buildings in the background.


good one...i was thinking lincolns inn fields or surrounds


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 22, 2012)

lang rabbie said:


> Head gardener's "hut", Lincoln's Inn, with Stone Buildings in the background.


 
Bloody hell, that was quick, Lang Rabbie


----------



## ska invita (Sep 22, 2012)

?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 22, 2012)

OK

whats the location and whats the story


----------



## Balham (Sep 22, 2012)

Yellow submarine in Hackney playground, built as part of the S.C.R.A.P. project.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 22, 2012)

ska invita said:


> View attachment 23323 ?


 

is that the (seemigly ) never used adventure playground in Brix ?


----------



## Balham (Sep 23, 2012)

Man on the bench is Dr Salter's Day Dream, on Bermondsey Wall East. A point often asked in the knowledge.


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 23, 2012)

not-bono-ever said:


> OK
> 
> whats the location and whats the story
> 
> View attachment 23324


Statue of Dr Alfred Salter at Cherry Gardens in Bermondsey before he was stolen . AFAIK despite a £1000 reward he hasn't been found.
The other two sculptures in the group of his daughter and his cat were locked away by Southwark for safe-keeping.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 23, 2012)

but why is it newsworthy ? ( No googling)

ETA we have a winner


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 23, 2012)

not-bono-ever said:


> OK
> 
> whats the location and whats the story
> 
> View attachment 23324


 
It's Dr Alfred Salter (or sculpture of him) - former Bermondsey Borough and London County Council councillor and MP.  (quite a character - there's a biography by Fenner Brockway which I haven't got round to reading fully yet)

Part of a sculpture on the Bermondsey river front which had Dr Salter sitting on a bench, watching his daughter (who died young) and her cat on the wall opposite.

'Dr Salter' got stolen presumably for scrap, daughter and cat got removed for safe keeping


----------



## 19sixtysix (Sep 23, 2012)

not-bono-ever said:


> OK
> 
> whats the location and whats the story
> 
> View attachment 23324


 
Wasn't Dr Salter's statue stolen?


----------



## ash (Sep 23, 2012)

Wasn't it stolen recently ?


----------



## ska invita (Sep 23, 2012)

Balham said:


> Yellow submarine in Hackney playground, built as part of the S.C.R.A.P. project.


nope. south london


----------



## Balham (Sep 23, 2012)

Then not-bono-ever probably has it with Brixton. 

Shouldn't there be a picture from Lang Rabbie having won the Lincolns Inn one?


----------



## ash (Sep 23, 2012)

ska invita said:


> nope. south london


Yellow submarine park just off the Brixton rd between there and the stockwell rd can't remember the name of the park


----------



## ska invita (Sep 23, 2012)

ash said:


> Yellow submarine park just off the Brixton rd between there and the stockwell rd can't remember the name of the park


yep, slade gardens its called
http://www.sladegardens.org.uk/


----------



## Balham (Sep 23, 2012)

Slade Gardens, Brixton, SW9 for the submarine.

Entrance nearest in Stockwell Park Road.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 23, 2012)

ska invita said:


> yep, slade gardens its called
> http://www.sladegardens.org.uk/


 
2 interesting facts about slade gardens. 

1. at the back there is a mural painted in the 80s. Boohoo remembers some of the kids pictured in it.
2. if you try and take a photo of the mural someone will get in a strop in case you are a PAEDOPHILE taking pics of the children.


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 23, 2012)




----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 23, 2012)

Is that in the arse end of nowhere like your other ones?


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 23, 2012)

no


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 23, 2012)

It's easy. My next one is better


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2012)




----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 23, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


>


 
The Elizabeth Tower


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 23, 2012)

Is that an indoor market twentythree?  Or a station?

I refuse to look at any more stained glass windows. Had enough of that bollocks on the other thread


----------



## 19sixtysix (Sep 23, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> The Elizabeth Tower


 
Royalist crap.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 23, 2012)

19sixtysix said:


> Royalist crap.


 
Don't blame me, blame the arse-licking Government


----------



## Crispy (Sep 23, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> View attachment 23329


ally pally


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 23, 2012)

Crispy said:


> ally pally


 
Where's your pic?


----------



## ska invita (Sep 23, 2012)

ive got one...where is it, and what is it??


and part two: this is painted on the outside of which long-running shop (well, its been there over 20 years), less than a mile from the building above....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 23, 2012)

Freemasons Hall


----------



## ska invita (Sep 23, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Freemasons Hall


yep...i added a part two...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 23, 2012)

ska invita said:


> yep...i added a part two...


 
I don't know.  I don't really go up the West End


----------



## Crispy (Sep 23, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Where's your pic?


----------



## ska invita (Sep 23, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I don't know. I don't really go up the West End


just to freemason meetings


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 23, 2012)

Crispy said:


> View attachment 23335


 

connaught hotel ( sp ) just off Berkely sq


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 23, 2012)

ska invita said:


> just to freemason meetings


 
Well everyone knows that one and my grandfather was one


----------



## ska invita (Sep 23, 2012)

another quick and maybe easy one...


----------



## Crispy (Sep 23, 2012)

not-bono-ever said:


> connaught hotel ( sp ) just off Berkely sq


and in the foreground...?


----------



## ska invita (Sep 23, 2012)

i googled it, but its this http://londoniscool.com/tadao-ando-water-installation-–-outside-the-connaught-hotel-london ...sounds great, havent seen that


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 23, 2012)

Crispy said:


> and in the foreground...?


 
A tree!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 23, 2012)

ska invita said:


> i googled it, but its this http://londoniscool.com/tadao-ando-water-installation-–-outside-the-connaught-hotel-london ...sounds great, havent seen that


 
Oh, that looks good


----------



## RoyReed (Sep 23, 2012)




----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 23, 2012)

Is it on or near a church?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 23, 2012)

St Olaf House, Tooley Street?


----------



## ska invita (Sep 23, 2012)

ska invita said:


> another quick and maybe easy one...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 23336


a clue on this one...the curved roof is suggestive of another nearby feature


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 23, 2012)

Serpentine Gallery & Pavilion


----------



## ska invita (Sep 23, 2012)

Hope no one minds me jumping my turn repeatedly, but going to do one more before i go out for the day... 

What fucking place is this?


and what is this, plus one fact about it please


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 23, 2012)

ska invita said:


> Hope no one minds me jumping my turn repeatedly, but going to do one more before i go out for the day...
> 
> What *fucking place* is this?
> View attachment 23338


 
Is it a high-class brothel?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 23, 2012)

ska invita said:


> Hope no one minds me jumping my turn repeatedly, but going to do one more before i go out for the day...
> 
> 
> and what is this, plus one fact about it please
> View attachment 23339


 
One of these?



The InterContinental Park Lane 
Four Seasons Hotel Park Lane 
The Royal Garden Hotel 
The Capital Hotel 
The Connaught 
The Royal Horseguards Hotel 
The Milestone 
Hyatt Regency London - The Churchill
The Chesterfield Mayfair 
The Montague on The Gardens 
The Langham 
Brown's Hotel
The Goring
Grosvenor House
The Ritz 
The Lanesborough
The Dorchester
Sofitel London St James


----------



## ska invita (Sep 23, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Is it a high-class brothel?


two posh restaurant clues (none in that list)


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 23, 2012)

was it the first Indian restuant in London or summit ?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 23, 2012)

I've never even eaten in one posh restaurant so I've no idea


----------



## ska invita (Sep 23, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I've never even eaten in one posh restaurant so I've no idea


ive never eaten in them either, but the first was in the news, the other is a big london landmark
theres a clue for the first one in the 1st post (What fucking place is this?)
the 2nd serves a lot of game


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 23, 2012)

Gordon Ramsay?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 23, 2012)

Rules?


----------



## ska invita (Sep 23, 2012)

yeah, gordon ramsey the food poisoning cunt....always hated him after seeing him deliberately feed a vegetarian ham on a pizza in one of his shit shows



Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Rules?


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 23, 2012)

Rules - allegedly the oldest restaurant in London.   Still angling for someone to pay for lunch so I can try the famous steak and kidney pudding.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 23, 2012)

Well I'm getting ready to go out so someone else can go


----------



## ska invita (Sep 23, 2012)

Just looking at the Rules website - in the drinks section it says Ale & Guinness, Served in silver tankards £4.95 - bearing in mind the amount of multipack cans ive paid a fiver for this year, that might be worth popping in for...it looks like there is a bar bit...curious to have a look inside


----------



## ska invita (Sep 23, 2012)

jesus, theyve got a Thatcher mural in there  http://www.rules.co.uk/gallery/1/165#


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 23, 2012)

ska invita said:


> jesus, theyve got a Thatcher mural in there  http://www.rules.co.uk/gallery/1/165#


 
go and have your picture taken with her and post it up here


----------



## ska invita (Sep 23, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> go and have your picture taken with her and post it up here


only if you then get the resulting photo as a tattoo!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 23, 2012)

ska invita said:


> only if you then get the resulting photo as a tattoo!


 
OK then


----------



## RoyReed (Sep 23, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> St Olaf House, Tooley Street?


Correct - fantastic building if you ever get a chance to go inside.


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 23, 2012)

ska invita said:


> jesus, theyve got a Thatcher mural in there  http://www.rules.co.uk/gallery/1/165#


 
I seem to recall a suggestion that the artist John Springs might just have referenced _Der Bannerträger_ by Hubert Lanzinger without the restaurant management picking up on it.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Sep 23, 2012)

ska invita said:


> View attachment 23323 ?


adventure playground in dogshit park, stockwell park road


----------



## ska invita (Sep 23, 2012)

lang rabbie said:


> I seem to recall a suggestion that the artist John Springs might just have referenced _Der Bannerträger_ by Hubert Lanzinger without the restaurant management picking up on it.


aha that makes sense! I thought it looked familiar in some way...not that id seen the Lanzinger one...


----------



## ska invita (Sep 23, 2012)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> adventure playground in dogshit park, stockwell park road


dogshit park has to be the most common place name in Britain


----------



## ska invita (Sep 23, 2012)

ska invita said:


> and part two: this is painted on the outside of which long-running shop (well, its been there over 20 years), less than a mile from the building above....


 
a clue on this...there used to be another shop in the basement, now closed and relocated in east london. and we're talking about covent garden here...and yoof kulcha


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Sep 23, 2012)

ska invita said:


> dogshit park has to be the most common place name in Britain


probably 
but this one was my local dogshit park for years and I spent many a mushroomed night in the adventure playground (pre submarine)


----------



## laptop (Sep 23, 2012)

ska invita said:


> a clue on this...there used to be another shop in the basement, now closed and relocated in east london. and we're talking about covent garden here...and yoof kulcha


 
Site of Rough Trade, in the alley off Short's Gardens?


----------



## RoyReed (Sep 23, 2012)




----------



## ska invita (Sep 23, 2012)

laptop said:


> Site of Rough Trade, in the alley off Short's Gardens?


nearly there ...rough trade was in the basement of............................the upstairs shop is still there, as is this bit of art


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2012)

Slam City Skates


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2012)

Is Rough Trade gone then?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 24, 2012)

RoyReed said:


> View attachment 23343


 
Is it in a church/abbey that's open to the general public (more as a tourist attraction than a place of worship)?

Was the monk from that place or moved from somewhere else?

Is his body underneath that statue?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 24, 2012)

Rahere?  Augustinian monk and founder of St Bartholomew the Great?


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 24, 2012)

Rahere who founded St Bart's, buried in the church there.


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 24, 2012)

Damn you Minnie!!! I spent ages googling that lot 

Mind you i got the place.

Location and history please.......


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 24, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Damn you Minnie!!! I spent ages googling that lot
> 
> Mind you i got the place.
> 
> ...


 
Oh fuck off twenty!  I'm not looking for windows this time of the night 

btw:  I spent about 5 minutes finding the monk one


----------



## RoyReed (Sep 24, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Rahere? Augustinian monk and founder of St Bartholomew the Great?


Ooh, you're good!


----------



## Sweet FA (Sep 24, 2012)

What's the building and who first met here?


----------



## cybertect (Sep 24, 2012)

That's Methodist Central Hall in Westminster. Designed by the same architect as City Hall in Cardiff, Edwin Alfred Rickards.

and I believe you're referring to the United Nations, unless you're on about me meeting Stephen Twigg for the first (and only) time there


----------



## Sweet FA (Sep 24, 2012)

cybertect said:


> That's Methodist Central Hall in Westminster. Designed by the same architect as City Hall in Cardiff, Edwin Alfred Rickards.
> 
> and I believe you're referring to the United Nations, unless you're on about me meeting Stephen Twigg for the first (and only) time there


Yup. Though I didn't realise there were 2 meetings of international import


----------



## cybertect (Sep 24, 2012)

What's the name of this church (probably not too difficult) and what's unusual about its crypt?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 24, 2012)

Looks like Bank


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 24, 2012)

Crypt is lift entrance?


----------



## laptop (Sep 24, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Crypt is lift entrance?


 
*St Mary Woolnoth*


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 24, 2012)

laptop said:


> *St Mary Woolnoth*


 
Yeah, above Bank, so I was half right.  Just forgot to put name of church


----------



## laptop (Sep 24, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yeah, above Bank, so I was half right. Just forgot to put name of church


 
I'll give a pic that'll be very, very easy for some:



Who, what, where, why?

Harder supplementary: what is the error in this photo?


----------



## cybertect (Sep 24, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yeah, above Bank, so I was half right. Just forgot to put name of church


 
I was wondering... Actually, the crypt is now part of Bank Underground station.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 24, 2012)

laptop said:


> I'll give a pic that'll be very, very easy for some:
> View attachment 23383
> 
> 
> ...


 
He ran out of paint for his hand


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 24, 2012)

cybertect said:


> I was wondering... Actually, the crypt is now part of Bank Underground station.


 
Yeah, I read the lift is in there


----------



## cybertect (Sep 24, 2012)

laptop said:


> I'll give a pic that'll be very, very easy for some:
> View attachment 23383
> 
> 
> ...


 


Who: It's William Gladstone (easy bit)
Where: Bow Road, E3
Why: Paid for by Theodore H Bryant, part-owner of the nearby Bryant and May match factory

What/error?

http://www.londonremembers.com/memorials/gladstone-statue-at-bow-church

"When the statue was erected, the workers at the Bryant and May factory (the ‘match girls’, who were to strike in 1888 because of their appalling working conditions) believed that a shilling had been deducted from their wages as a contribution to its cost. Many of them went to the unveiling with stones and bricks concealed in their pockets and supposedly some cut their arms and let their blood trickle on the marble plinth. The outstretched hand of the statue has been daubed with red paint on several occasions as a tribute to the women. "


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 24, 2012)

cybertect said:


> I was wondering... Actually, the crypt is now part of Bank Underground station.


 
cue the old joke about the ticket collector who got married above his station...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 24, 2012)

Nasty disease those poor girls suffered


----------



## cybertect (Sep 24, 2012)

Puddy_Tat said:


> cue the old joke about the ticket collector who got married above his station...


----------



## laptop (Sep 24, 2012)

cybertect said:


> Who: It's William Gladstone (easy bit)
> Where: Bow Road, E3
> Why: Paid for by Theodore H Bryant, part-owner of the nearby Bryant and May match factory


 
Yes, yes and yes.



cybertect said:


> What/error?
> 
> http://www.londonremembers.com/memorials/gladstone-statue-at-bow-church
> 
> "When the statue was erected, the workers at the Bryant and May factory (the ‘match girls’, who were to strike in 1888 because of their appalling working conditions) believed that a shilling had been deducted from their wages as a contribution to its cost. Many of them went to the unveiling with stones and bricks concealed in their pockets and supposedly some cut their arms and let their blood trickle on the marble plinth. The outstretched hand of the statue has been daubed with red paint on several occasions as a tribute to the women. "


 
Blimey.

That is, as I understand it, utterly wrong.

Clue: the error occurred in the last century, not the one before.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 24, 2012)

laptop said:


> Yes, yes and yes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

They ran out of red paint and it's more pink (flesh) coloured?


----------



## Sweet FA (Sep 24, 2012)

The statue was daubed in red paint in 1988 in tribute to the Match Girls who reputedly paid for the statue with their blood, although it appears that their blood-letting was connected with their protest at enforced contribution to a drinking fountain erected on Bow Road in 1872.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 24, 2012)

laptop said:


> Yes, yes and yes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
What do you mean about the error?  Is the error in the story about the Bryant and May girls or the statue itself or something else?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 24, 2012)

Sweet FA said:


> The statue was daubed in red paint in 1988 in tribute to the Match Girls who reputedly paid for the statue with their blood, although it appears that their blood-letting was connected with their protest at enforced contribution to a drinking fountain erected on Bow Road in 1872.


 
Ah, so something different.

But 1988?


----------



## Sweet FA (Sep 24, 2012)

I thought that too - typo?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 24, 2012)

Sweet FA said:


> I thought that too - typo?


 
Must be 

Found this though



> The granite pedestal below the statue is still stained by red paint, daubed there in the early 1990s in protest over the conversion of the old match factory to luxury apartments. They still believe in symbolic bloody protest round here. _(Further photos of Gladstone's statue here, here and here)_


 
Then again, I've read that it's been repeatedly painted, so maybe whoever wrote that, just remembers one occasion.  However, it also seems that the council often don't bother cleaning it up due to the cost and the fact that it's repeatedly painted


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 24, 2012)

Found this:



> It was Annie Besant who got this story mixed up with the statue of Gladstone shown here, sculpted by Albert Bruce-Joy and donated by Theodore H Bryant in 1882, and it seems unlikely that workers either had their pay docked or celebrated its erection with their blood. But in 1988, to celebrate the 100th anniversary of the strike, the Gladstone statue was daubed with red paint. After the council cleaned it, someone came back and daubed it again, and you can still see it now on the plinth of the statue and also on the hands in this picture.


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 24, 2012)

You haven't done mine yet. Clue : relates to one-way travel.


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## Sweet FA (Sep 24, 2012)

MtM today:


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 24, 2012)

Sweet FA said:


> MtM today:


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 24, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> View attachment 23386


 
A very glamourous funeral parlour?


----------



## Sweet FA (Sep 24, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> You haven't done mine yet. Clue : relates to one-way travel.


Westminster Bridge Road office of the London Necropolis Company. "The *London Necropolis Railway* was a railway line opened in November 1854 by the London Necropolis Company (LNC), to carry cadavers and mourners between London and the LNC's newly opened Brookwood Cemetery 23 miles (37 km) southwest of London inBrookwood, Surrey"

Wow, interesting stuff 23, never heard of it before


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 24, 2012)

Well done. There was a necropolis railway to New Southgate too, fact fans! The Wikipedia page about it all is very interesting.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 24, 2012)

Sweet FA said:


> Westminster Bridge Road office of the London Necropolis Company. "The *London Necropolis Railway* was a railway line opened in November 1854 by the London Necropolis Company (LNC), to carry cadavers and mourners between London and the LNC's newly opened Brookwood Cemetery 23 miles (37 km) southwest of London inBrookwood, Surrey"
> 
> Wow, interesting stuff 23, never heard of it before


 

Well I reckon my answer was in part correct 

I have actually heard of it before. Not sure where though, maybe on here?

Yep, has got a couple of mentions on here over the years

http://www.urban75.net/forums/search/13161039/?q="Necropolis+railway"&o=date


----------



## ash (Sep 24, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> You haven't done mine yet. Clue : relates to one-way travel.



Necropolis railway station at Waterloo taking the dead for burial at Brookwood ??


----------



## ash (Sep 24, 2012)

Damn. I missed again


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 24, 2012)

Actually tbf you were almost there Minnie before FA got it. I bow to your mighty powers of Google-fu


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 24, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Actually tbf you were almost there Minnie before FA got it. I bow to your mighty powers of Google-fu


 
Nothing to do with googling.  It was the one-way travel bit.  One way would indicate you are not coming back, therefore, you're deaded!


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 24, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Nothing to do with googling. It was the one-way travel bit. One way would indicate you are not coming back, therefore, you're deaded!


 
It was more a general comment on your totally mad google skillage as often seen on urban


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 24, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> It was more a general comment on your totally mad google skillage as often seen on urban


 
Oh   Anyway, I don't think it's googling skills, I just have more time on my hands than others

Anyway, will leave latest one to someone else as just about to have tea


----------



## Sweet FA (Sep 24, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> View attachment 23390


I spent some of my teen years living opposite one (in Essex, not London). Over the wall, mushrooms in hand, ingest, freak each other out.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 24, 2012)

Is it an asylum?

and is it in Barnet?

Now a mental hospital?


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 24, 2012)

Yeah, although it's posh flats now - Princess Park Manor ffs  I remember you'd see all the nutters on day release around Finchley in the 70s


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 24, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Yeah, although it's posh flats now - Princess Park Manor ffs  I remember you'd see all the nutters on day release around Finchley in the 70s


 
I see you ignored OU's request then 

PS:  You can't be calling them nutters!


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 24, 2012)

It had the longest corridor in Europe or something. I went in there while it was being gutted - scary as fuck!!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 24, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> It had the longest corridor in Europe or something. I went in there while it was being gutted - scary as fuck!!


 
Yeah right.  Bet you were a resident


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 24, 2012)

I instructed OU to suck Satan's balls btw


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 24, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> It had the longest corridor in Europe or something. I went in there while it was being gutted - scary as fuck!!


 
1/3 of a mile apparently


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 24, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> I instructed OU to suck Satan's balls btw


 
I agree with OU


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 24, 2012)

You can't deny you've learnt some interesting stuff though


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 24, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> You can't deny you've learnt some interesting stuff though


 
about Barnet, a place I've never been and have absolutely no intention of ever visiting 

I may accidentally bump into you


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 24, 2012)

Good facts for pub quizzes and impressing people though.


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 24, 2012)

The necropolis railway is fascinating, but I love all that old railways and stations stuff, and the madness and genius of victorians


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 24, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Good facts for pub quizzes and impressing people though.


 
I've never ever been to a pub quiz where there's been a question on Barnet


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 24, 2012)

There's still time. And the Necropolis Railway is not in Barnet afaik


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 24, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> There's still time. And the Necropolis Railway is not in Barnet afaik


 
wELL TRUE ENOUGH, I RECKON YOU WERE TEMPORARILY CONFUSED


----------



## cybertect (Sep 24, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> about Barnet, a place I've never been and have absolutely no intention of ever visiting
> 
> I may accidentally bump into you



I went past Princess Park [sic] on a bus during a rare foray into deepest North London a couple of months ago and had to look it up as it was such an impressive building.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 24, 2012)

cybertect said:


> I went past Princess Park [sic] on a bus during a rare foray into deepest North London a couple of months ago and had to look it up as it was such an impressive building.


 
Rare foray eh?  Any plans on ever returning to deepest North London?


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 24, 2012)

pop in for a cuppa next time cybertect


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 24, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> pop in for a cuppa next time cybertect


 
Where's my invite?  



> At the time of construction, the asylum had 1250 beds and was the largest and most modern asylum in Europe. At its height Colney Hatch was home to 3500 mental patients and had the longest corridor in Britain (It would take a visitor more than five hours to walk the wards.[1]). For much of the 20th century, its name was synonymous among Londoners with any mental institution.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 24, 2012)

Notable resident

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dorothy_Lawrence


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 24, 2012)

You're welcome anytime Minnie, but you displayed distinct anti-Barnet sentiments


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 24, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> You're welcome anytime Minnie, but you displayed distinct anti-Barnet sentiments


 
Yes, but it's still nice to be invited even if I am fully booked for the rest of my life when it comes to a visit to deepest North London


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 24, 2012)

The door's always open for you, Minnie


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 24, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> The door's always open for you, Minnie


 
Thank you twentythreedom.  Are there any interesting facts I should know about the door before I visit (if I ever do) - just so I come fully prepared?


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 24, 2012)

I'll take you on a tour of various local sites of interest in Barnet. Seriously, you'd fucking love it. Wiki the history of Barnet (and Finchley) - genuinely, and I'm not joking, very interesting... and there's loads of cool buildings and shit. Don't fuck with Barnet.


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 24, 2012)

You'll recognise my door, the plastics all cracked and the frame bent, thanks to some angry men in blue with a battering ram and big sticks


----------



## wtfftw (Sep 24, 2012)

Also, the door handle is broken. Once you're in you can't get out.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 24, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> I'll take you on a tour of various local sites of interest in Barnet. Seriously, you'd fucking love it. Wiki the history of Barnet (and Finchley) - genuinely, and I'm not joking, very interesting... and there's loads of cool buildings and shit. Don't fuck with my barnet.


 
I'm sure there is. Was only joking. It's just that it's North Londoner and North and South London should never mix 

and I promise I won't touch your hair


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 24, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> You'll recognise my door, the plastics all cracked and the frame bent, thanks to some angry men in blue with a battering ram and big sticks


 
Were they trying to take you to the asylum?


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 24, 2012)

No. Cells at Colindale, the fuckers.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 24, 2012)

Police station?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Police station?


yeh you can see the police lamp post outside it

also the sign on the brickwork


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 24, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Police station?


 
I did a search for Colingdale Police Station and that's what came up


----------



## wtfftw (Sep 24, 2012)

Colindale is a shithole. I detest barnet.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 24, 2012)

wtfftw said:


> Colindale is a shithole.


He used to be a good DJ


----------



## laptop (Sep 25, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Ah, so something different.
> 
> 
> > The statue was daubed in red paint in 1988 in tribute to the Match Girls who reputedly paid for the statue with their blood, although it appears that their blood-letting was connected with their protest at enforced contribution to a drinking fountain erected on Bow Road in 1872.
> ...


 
This is what I reckon is the case - and yes, 1988 for the centenary.

The drinking fountain - celebrating Bryant's overturning of a tax on matches and (almost certainly) paid for from the workers' wages - was removed in the 1950s.

Its site is marked by a small plaque on what was Bow Boys school, about 150m from the statue.


----------



## _pH_ (Sep 26, 2012)

What's this then? (not in London but relates to London, so it counts)


----------



## ska invita (Sep 26, 2012)

_pH_ said:


> What's this then? (not in London but relates to London, so it counts)
> 
> View attachment 23456


source of the thames? guess


----------



## ska invita (Sep 26, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


>


thats not lewisham is it? biggest copshop in europe lewisham...dont think that is it though.

nah this is lewisham...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 26, 2012)

ska invita said:


> source of the thames? guess


 
unless _ph_ has hidden the marker stone, may not be


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 26, 2012)

ska invita said:


> thats not lewisham is it? biggest copshop in europe lewisham...dont think that is it though


 
It's Colindale


----------



## _pH_ (Sep 26, 2012)

ska invita said:


> source of the thames? guess


 
No.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 26, 2012)

Are there bodies there?


----------



## _pH_ (Sep 26, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Are there bodies there?


 
No.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 26, 2012)

_pH_ said:


> No.


 
Are there treasures buried there?


----------



## _pH_ (Sep 26, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Are there treasures buried there?


 
No.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 26, 2012)

Is there quicksand?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 26, 2012)

Is it the site of a famous battle between very small beings from another world?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 26, 2012)

Is that the sea/lake/river in the background?


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 26, 2012)

Are they stench pipes/stink pipes of some sort?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 26, 2012)

lang rabbie said:


> Are they stench pipes/stink pipes of some sort?


 
Don't they have openings at the top?


----------



## _pH_ (Sep 26, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Is there quicksand?


 
No.



Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Is it the site of a famous battle between very small beings from another world?


 
Don't be fucking silly.



Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Is that the sea/lake/river in the background?


 
Not now.



lang rabbie said:


> Are they stench pipes/stink pipes of some sort?


 
No.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 26, 2012)

There's no need to sound so narky


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 26, 2012)

Mooring posts for a small dirigible?


----------



## _pH_ (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah alright don't take the piss.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 26, 2012)

I thought lang's answer was a good one 

Would probably have to be a small dirigible though with all those trees

Is it anything to do with WWII?


----------



## _pH_ (Sep 26, 2012)

No.

Bored now, here's a clue: the post on the right (which is the relevant one to this thread) went up in 1851.


----------



## toblerone3 (Sep 26, 2012)

_pH_ said:


> No.
> 
> Bored now, here's a clue: the post on the right (which is the relevant one to this thread) went up in 1851.


 
Original site of the Great Exhibition before they decided to hold it in Hyde Park.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm bored with it as well.  You're too serious about it and it's therefore no longer fun


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 26, 2012)

Anything to do with the Telegraph?


----------



## _pH_ (Sep 26, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I'm bored with it as well. You're too serious about it and it's therefore no longer fun


 
Yeah sorry I'll just post up a picture of Tower Bridge or something next time, let's not do anything that might require anyone to actually think about anything, this is urban after all.



Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Anything to do with the Telegraph?


 
No. It is to do with the Great Exhibition though.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 26, 2012)

_pH_ said:


> Yeah sorry I'll just post up a picture of Tower Bridge or something next time, let's not do anything that might require anyone to actually think about anything, this is urban after all.
> 
> 
> 
> No. It is to do with the Great Exhibition though.


 

I didn't say you had to put up something simple, just have a bit of a sense of humour


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 26, 2012)

Holme?

Lowest Place in GB.

Used a post from the Crystal Palace exhibition to monitor subsidence?


----------



## _pH_ (Sep 26, 2012)

woah, fucking hell, taking it all a bit seriously there, I thought that wasn't allowed? or is it now, I'm getting confused?


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 26, 2012)

wtfftw said:


> I detest barnet.


 
You're just saying that.


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 26, 2012)

Sorry Minnie, that is indeed Colindale, I was there only last week. I'm unused to seeing the front door, I like to use the vehicle entrance


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 26, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Sorry Minnie, that is indeed Colindale, I was there only last week. I'm unused to seeing the front door, I like to use the vehicle entrance


 
I was wondering how you didn't recognise it


----------



## _pH_ (Sep 26, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Holme?
> 
> Lowest Place in GB.
> 
> Used a post from the Crystal Palace exhibition to monitor subsidence?


 
yes, well done, see, wasn't that hard was it? except you obviously cheated by googling, maybe that's allowed, 'it's not supposed to be serious' or something, all a bit pointless then, I might complain to the mods about this, not that they'll do anything, shit site, shit mods.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 26, 2012)

_pH_ said:


> yes, well done, see, wasn't that hard was it? except you obviously cheated by googling, maybe that's allowed, 'it's not supposed to be serious' or something, all a bit pointless then, I might complain to the mods about this, not that they'll do anything, shit site, shit mods.


 
Calm down _pH_, it's not good to get so worked up about these things. 

Of course I cheated.  That's what everyone does on this thread don't they?


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 26, 2012)

_pH_ said:


> yes, well done, see, wasn't that hard was it? except you obviously cheated by googling, maybe that's allowed, 'it's not supposed to be serious' or something, all a bit pointless then, I might complain to the mods about this, not that they'll do anything, shit site, shit mods.


 
Evening pH.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 26, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Evening pH.


 
Maybe he's gone for to bed.  He sounds like he needs to lay down for a while and recover


----------



## _pH_ (Sep 26, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Evening pH.



Oh great now she's started with the bullying. And that dull mental flytipper greebo hasn't 'liked' one of my posts for at least 5 minutes!!!! I mean, what the FUCK is this place coming to??!?! Something should be done!!!!! But it won't be. Mods? Cunts.

That's it, you're all pricks, I'm leaving 4EVA!!


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 26, 2012)

_pH_ said:


> Oh great now she's started with the bullying. And that dull mental flytipper greebo hasn't 'liked' one of my posts for at least 5 minutes!!!! I mean, what the FUCK is this place coming to??!?! Something should be done!!!!! But it won't be. Mods? Cunts.
> 
> That's it, you're all pricks, I'm leaving 4EVA!!


 
*cooches pH under the chin*  chillax dude.  Sit down, put your feet up, take the weight off your slingbacks.


----------



## _pH_ (Sep 26, 2012)

tell you what, i'll leave the cooching, no offence. I don't even know what that is anyway. Nor 'chillax' or 'slingbacks', what the shitting fuck are you on about?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 26, 2012)

Has someone hijacked _ph_'s account?

He used to be a lovely jovial sort (although I may be mixing him up with someone else)


----------



## Greebo (Sep 26, 2012)

_pH_ said:


> Oh great now she's started with the bullying. And that dull mental flytipper greebo hasn't 'liked' one of my posts for at least 5 minutes!!!! I mean, what the FUCK is this place coming to??!?! Something should be done!!!!! But it won't be. Mods? Cunts.
> 
> That's it, you're all pricks, I'm leaving 4EVA!!


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 26, 2012)

_pH_ said:


> tell you what, i'll leave the cooching, no offence. I don't even know what that is anyway. Nor 'chillax' or 'slingbacks', what the shitting fuck are you on about?


 
*hugs pH to bosom*   I will cure you through love.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 26, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> *hugs pH to bosom* I will cure you through love.


 
Have you smothered him to death?


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 26, 2012)

We can only hope, minnie, we can only hope.


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 26, 2012)

what a prick  _ph_ must stand for "Penis Head" or "Poo Hat" maybe.


----------



## toblerone3 (Sep 26, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> what a prick  _ph_ must stand for "Penis Head" or "Poo Hat" maybe.


 
ph could also be reference to acidity.  Maybe?.  But then ph7 is neutral and ph14 is alcohol.


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 27, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Holme?
> 
> Lowest Place in GB.
> 
> Used a post from the Crystal Palace exhibition to monitor subsidence?


 
I will need to ask my Crystal Palace expert for confimation, but neither of those posts at Holme look much like one of the bits of the Crystal Palace which were much plainer. Perhaps part of some other structure built in the grounds at the original Hyde Park site in 1851?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 27, 2012)

lang rabbie said:


> I will need to ask my Crystal Palace expert for confimation, but neither of those posts at Holme look much like one of the bits of the Crystal Palace which were much plainer. Perhaps part of some other structure built in the grounds at the original Hyde Park site in 1851?


 
The Wiki article says "reputedly"



> In anticipation of the ground subsidence, the landowner William Wells had an oak pile driven through the peat and firmly embedded in the underlying clay; he then cut the top level with the ground in 1851 and used it to monitor the peat subsidence. A few years later, the oak post was replaced by a cast iron column (reputedly from The Crystal Palace building at The Great Exhibition of 1851), that was similarly founded on timber piles driven into the stable clay, with its top at the same level as the original post. This is the Holme Post that survives today. As it was progressively exposed it became unstable, and steel guys were added in 1957, when a second iron post was also installed 6 m to the northeast. The post now rises 4 m above the ground, and provides an impressive record of the ground subsidence; both posts are standing today.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 27, 2012)

Try this one for size then - it's a puzzle.







from www.lookforlonger.com - which has a slightly bigger version you can look at.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 27, 2012)

Was it on display at the Tate?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 27, 2012)

Areas of London (Tube Stations)?

Elephant, Brixton, Angel, Bank, Barbie & Ken (Barbican), Limehouse, Marble Arch, King's Cross, Seven Sisters, London Bridge, Lambeth North?, Knightsbridge, Swiss Cottage, Bow, Pinner?, Bushey?, Monument, Abbey Road?, Finsbury, Blackhorse Road, Burnt Oak, Heathrow?, Canada Water?, Temple, Tower Bridge?, Holland Park?,

This is fun


----------



## Balham (Sep 27, 2012)

Morden, (South) Wimbledon, Colliers Wood, Tooting (Bec and Bdy), Balham (can't forget Balham)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, Clapham (South, Common and North).


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 27, 2012)

Balham said:


> Morden, (South) Wimbledon, Colliers Wood, Tooting (Bec and Bdy), Balham (can't forget Balham)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Where are they?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 27, 2012)

Is there a bigger picture somewhere?


----------



## laptop (Sep 27, 2012)

Elephant _and Castle_; Queensway; Chalk Farm; Limehouse....

D'you reckon all the Underground is in there? DLR too?


----------



## Winot (Sep 27, 2012)

toblerone3 said:


> ph could also be reference to acidity. Maybe?. But then ph7 is neutral and ph14 is alcohol.


 
pH14 is alkaline

/pedant


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 27, 2012)

I don't get the 2 black chess Kings - Kings Cross?  Or did the artist  think they are friars?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 27, 2012)

Puddy_Tat said:


> I don't get the 2 black chess Kings - Kings Cross? Or did the artist think they are friars?


 
They're on a crossing


----------



## laptop (Sep 27, 2012)

Mill Hill; Bow Road; Archway

Nunheads... Four Sisters?

Head hurts.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 27, 2012)

laptop said:


> Mill Hill; Bow Road;
> 
> Nunheads... Four Sisters?
> 
> Head hurts.


 
I reckon the four nuns may be Covent Garden as it used to be Convent Garden and they're standing behind a hedge


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 27, 2012)

Finchley  

Green park.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 27, 2012)

Laptop - seven sisters are sitting on the bridge


----------



## laptop (Sep 27, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Laptop - seven sisters are sitting on the bridge


 
Right you are. So the four nuns behind a hedge... privet... ah, I see, Convent...

More drugs required to get much further, then


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 27, 2012)

Where's the Finch?

Which one's Green Park?

I reckon some of you lot are on drugs


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 27, 2012)

Ah! Clapham North!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 27, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Ah! Clapham North!


 
Where?


----------



## laptop (Sep 27, 2012)

Oval.


----------



## laptop (Sep 27, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Where?


 
I see two hams, and a clue that the right side of the road is North; but no claps and no commons. Yet.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 27, 2012)

laptop said:


> I see two hams, and a clue that the right side of the road is North; but no claps and no commons. Yet.


 
Where are the hams?  I seem to have missed them


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 27, 2012)

Oh, I see them now!

East and West Ham then


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 27, 2012)

Oh! Goodge Street and Ladbroke Grove!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 27, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Oh! Goodge Street and Ladbroke Grove!


 
Are you making these up?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 27, 2012)

Oh, I see Green Park now


----------



## Crispy (Sep 27, 2012)

Are we playing by the 1954 Baker Street turnback rules?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 27, 2012)

Mornington Crescent!


----------



## laptop (Sep 27, 2012)

Odds that Mornington Crescent is the only missing station?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 27, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Are you making these up?


I haven't looked at the picture yet


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 27, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Are we playing by the 1954 Baker Street turnback rules?


 
How many of mine are correct please?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 27, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> How many of mine are correct please?


I assume we're playing the amended version, so unfortunately this renders all your contributions void


----------



## Balham (Sep 27, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Where are they?


Northern Line.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 27, 2012)

I shall stick to my online jigsaw puzzles


----------



## Balham (Sep 27, 2012)

Oh dear, I've just cottoned on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, slow day here, not too well. But very good image.  

What's next?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 27, 2012)

Maybe you haven't. Maybe you, OU, laptop and Quimmy have been right all along


----------



## laptop (Sep 27, 2012)

There are rules! I know there are rules!

SAE enclosed...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 27, 2012)

hm, still none the wiser.  Back to jigsaw puzzles


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 27, 2012)

anyone got something straightforward with a story behind it ?


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 27, 2012)

What is the street?  Some people claim it isn't really in London, where do they reckon it is?

I


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 27, 2012)

lang rabbie said:


> What is the street? Some people claim it isn't really in London, where do they reckon it is?
> 
> IView attachment 23503


that is ely place down by holborn circus, former site of the palace of the bishops of ely. i suppose you're referring to the idea it's in the see of ely.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 27, 2012)

land rabbie - have another go, i'm off to bed in a minute.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 27, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> that is ely place down by holborn circus, former site of the palace of the bishops of ely. i suppose you're referring to the idea it's in the see of ely.


 
I'm sure I have read (although it may have been bollocks then) that it was a detached part of he County of Cambridgeshire, and technically the Metropolitan Police had no right to enter officially, and that had a crime been committed, or someone needed nicking, they would have to have summoned a plod from Cambridgeshire.

I'm pretty sure that sort of thing ended in the 1960s / 70s with local government review.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 27, 2012)

Puddy_Tat said:


> I'm sure I have read (although it may have been bollocks then) that it was a detached part of he County of Cambridgeshire, and technically the Metropolitan Police had no right to enter officially, and that had a crime been committed, or someone needed nicking, they would have to have summoned a plod from Cambridgeshire.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that sort of thing ended in the 1960s / 70s with local government review.


it ended, in the case of ely place, when there was an act passed in the mid-19th century declaring it to be in the county of middlesex.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 1, 2012)

what, where etc?


----------



## ash (Oct 1, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> View attachment 23617
> 
> what, where etc?


Gargoyles southwark cathedral


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 1, 2012)

Boo. Your go.


----------



## ash (Oct 1, 2012)

How bout this


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 1, 2012)

Berkely Perkins and co brewery, Southwark


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 1, 2012)

Austrian Butcher madness


----------



## ash (Oct 1, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Berkely Perkins and co brewery, Southwark


It's not at the brewery as his doesn't exist any more!!


----------



## ska invita (Oct 8, 2012)

where are these cars always parked??


----------



## ash (Oct 8, 2012)

At the globe!!


----------



## ska invita (Oct 8, 2012)

ash said:


> At the globe!!


nope. bit of a van driver/cabbie special this one...near the thames in a psh part of town is a clue, but i guess you either know or not, so not that much help.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 8, 2012)

Robert Bourne and his wife in Cheyne Walk


----------



## ska invita (Oct 8, 2012)

i didnt know whose it was though! Off to google Robert Bourne

Its even on Google Maps 
https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=ch...d=TFaa7HihU5XHL45Q9RTJ_Q&cbp=12,39.96,,0,3.23


----------



## ska invita (Oct 8, 2012)

must be this guy - even wiki mentions their cars 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Bourne_(developer)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 8, 2012)

ska invita said:


> must be this guy - even wiki mentions their cars
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Bourne_(developer)


 
That's how I found answer.  I just googled the number plates


----------



## _pH_ (Oct 10, 2012)

What's the interesting fact about this place that I learnt earlier this evening?


----------



## lang rabbie (Oct 10, 2012)

The bit on the left is supposedly the oldest surviving shopfront in London - no 34 Haymarket - formerly Fribourg & Treyer, Tobacconists & Snuff Merchants.  Still has most of the original interior now filled with tourist knick-knacks


----------



## _pH_ (Oct 11, 2012)

WINRAR!!1!

Simon Thurley described it as the shop no Londoners ever go in as it only sells awful tourist tat. Interesting that shops like like this represented a retail revolution at the time - selling finished goods (i.e., not generally made on the premises) usually for a set price, with a glazed shopfront to tempt buyers in. Before that, it was mostly craftsmen working from home and manufacturing/selling from what was basically their front room and living above the shop. Even the banks had family owners living on the upper floors, Hoare's on Fleet Street still had family living above the shop within living memory.


----------



## lang rabbie (Oct 11, 2012)

_pH_ said:


> Simon Thurley described it as the shop no Londoners ever go in as it only sells awful tourist tat.


 
I know where you were last night!  I was stuck in Woolwich at 5.30 and decided to go for a pint instead.


----------



## _pH_ (Oct 11, 2012)

lang rabbie said:


> I know where you were last night! I was stuck in Woolwich at 5.30 and decided to go for a pint instead.


 
First one of his I've managed to get to, but have the rest of the series (3 more to come) in the diary now so hope to get to at least 1 or 2, work permitting, as well as plenty of other lectures. Gresham has a great programme for the next year or so.


----------



## Sweet FA (Oct 11, 2012)

Some freaky shit used to go down here...


----------



## lang rabbie (Oct 11, 2012)

Easy one for your lunch hours

ETA: As you were - do Sweet FA's first!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 11, 2012)

Holy cow!


----------



## _pH_ (Oct 11, 2012)

Sweet FA said:


> Some freaky shit used to go down here...


 
Picture's a bit small on a phone but is that the Odeon on TCR?


----------



## boohoo (Oct 11, 2012)

lang rabbie said:


> Easy one for your lunch hours
> View attachment 23907


Church of the holy something or other (ex-agapemonite church) Stamford Hill?


----------



## boohoo (Oct 11, 2012)

Something is not quite right with this pic....


----------



## Sweet FA (Oct 11, 2012)

_pH_ said:


> Picture's a bit small on a phone but is that the Odeon on TCR?


It is, but it's the site of something far more happening, man.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Oct 11, 2012)

What is interesting about this record shop?


----------



## _pH_ (Oct 11, 2012)

Sweet FA said:


> It is, but it's the site of something far more happening, man.



Used to be a concert venue? Jimi Hendrix or someone like that played there?


----------



## Sweet FA (Oct 11, 2012)

_pH_ said:


> Used to be a concert venue? Jimi Hendrix or someone like that played there?


Warmer.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 11, 2012)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> What is interesting about this record shop?


all i know is it is sounds of the unvierse, and where you can see the old lamp on the side street (duck lane?), that is a brothel


----------



## ska invita (Oct 11, 2012)

_pH_ said:


> Picture's a bit small on a phone but is that the Odeon on TCR?


yes...i worked in there as an usher for a year (and all odeons in central)

...but it used to be something else....arghhh cant remember now. some S&M thing?


----------



## _pH_ (Oct 11, 2012)

Sweet FA said:


> Warmer.



Which bit? It used to be a concert venue but not Jimi Hendrix? Pink Floyd maybe?


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Oct 11, 2012)

ska invita said:


> all i know is it is sounds of the unvierse, and where you can see the old lamp on the side street (duck lane?), that is a brothel


but what was it before?


----------



## Sweet FA (Oct 11, 2012)

_pH_ said:


> Pink Floyd


Yes but not a one-off. It was the scene of a 'scene'.


----------



## Plumdaff (Oct 11, 2012)

Sweet FA said:


> Yes but not a one-off. It was the scene of a 'scene'.


 
Is it the site of the original Marquee?


----------



## laptop (Oct 11, 2012)

Shoom was for a while across the road...


----------



## Sweet FA (Oct 11, 2012)

lagtbd said:


> Is it the site of the original Marquee?


Nope (well, afaik).


----------



## _pH_ (Oct 11, 2012)

Sweet FA said:


> Yes but not a one-off. It was the scene of a 'scene'.



Was I right then? Do I win a prize? What was it called before it was an Odious?


----------



## Sweet FA (Oct 11, 2012)

_pH_ said:


> Was I right then? Do I win a prize? What was it called before it was an Odious?


You're not right enough I'm afraid. It was an ABC before it was an Odious I think.


----------



## laptop (Oct 11, 2012)

Rocky Horror?


----------



## lang rabbie (Oct 11, 2012)

Is the TCR Odeon on the first site of the "Open Space Theatre" - subject of a police raid when it showed a night of Andy Warhol movies?


----------



## Sweet FA (Oct 11, 2012)

laptop said:


> Rocky Horror?


Nope.


----------



## Sweet FA (Oct 11, 2012)

lang rabbie said:


> Is the TCR Odeon on the first site of the "Open Space Theatre" - subject of a police raid when it showed a night of Andy Warhol movies?


Don't know but that's not what I'm thinking of...

The address is 31 TCR...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 11, 2012)

boohoo said:


> Something is not quite right with this pic....


 
The house in the mural has a serious subsidence problem 

Cable Street?


----------



## Plumdaff (Oct 11, 2012)

UFO Club?


----------



## Sweet FA (Oct 11, 2012)

lagtbd said:


> UFO Club?


Yes


----------



## Plumdaff (Oct 11, 2012)

As I'm new to the thread is it good form to wait everything's been guessed or should I post away?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 11, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> The house in the mural has a serious subsidence problem
> 
> Cable Street?


 
It's definitely the Cable Street mural, but there isn't a huge open space in front of it like that - at least not now.

Either it was taken a while ago, or I call pixels...


----------



## blossie33 (Oct 11, 2012)

lang rabbie said:


> Easy one for your lunch hours
> View attachment 23907
> ETA: As you were - do Sweet FA's first!


 
Is that the Agapemonite church on the Stamford Hill/ Clapton Common border?


----------



## Plumdaff (Oct 11, 2012)

Looks like they might all be guessed so - I've edited to include a clue. Why were residents of this North London street so disgruntled in the early seventies?


----------



## boohoo (Oct 11, 2012)

Puddy_Tat said:


> It's definitely the Cable Street mural, but there isn't a huge open space in front of it like that - at least not now.


 
Yay! That is the right answer. Or rather the area in front of the mural has been raised which really does change the perspective of the piece.


----------



## boohoo (Oct 11, 2012)

blossie33 said:


> Is that the Agapemonite church on the Stamford Hill/ Clapton Common border?


 
I said that!!!!!!


----------



## blossie33 (Oct 11, 2012)

boohoo said:


> I said that!!!!!!



Sorry, I didn't read the thread properly obviously!


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 11, 2012)

This is a nice looking building innit A not very exciting South London block



Why did this address become infamous, across the globe,right to the very edge of the old empire,  in february 1980.
* no googling *


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 11, 2012)

lagtbd said:


> Looks like they might all be guessed so - I've edited to include a clue. Why were residents of this North London street so disgruntled in the early seventies?



Ooh! Ooh!


----------



## Plumdaff (Oct 11, 2012)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Ooh! Ooh!


Yes, yes


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 11, 2012)

what?


----------



## Plumdaff (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm waiting for Fozzie to fully answer, I'm not answering my own photo!


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 11, 2012)

359 Amhurst Road, Top Flat.


----------



## Plumdaff (Oct 11, 2012)

Indeed, the Angry Brigade.


----------



## Sweet FA (Oct 11, 2012)

Can someone just bloody spell it out please? Stop being cryptic


----------



## Plumdaff (Oct 11, 2012)

I thought the posts above had. But to be super clear, it was the flat where most of the Angry Brigade were arrested. 359 Amherst Rd, in Stoke Newington.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Angry_Brigade


----------



## Sweet FA (Oct 11, 2012)

Ah cheers. Can't watch the vid as Mrs FA is watching a plane crash on C4. Well, watching seemingly endless recaps of what's just happened in the last 10 minutes anyway.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 19, 2013)

not-bono-ever said:


> This is a nice looking building innit A not very exciting South London block
> 
> 
> View attachment 23924
> ...


 

OK

several months on - this was where Bon Scott died


----------



## ska invita (Mar 25, 2013)

wheres this then (easy one)


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Mar 25, 2013)

ska invita said:


> wheres this then (easy one)


Blackfriars Bridge


----------



## RedDragon (Mar 25, 2013)

That was so easy my cat could've answered it.


----------



## clicker (Mar 26, 2013)

where's this?


----------



## Andrew Hertford (Mar 26, 2013)

Postman's Park.


----------



## Andrew Hertford (Mar 26, 2013)

pseudonarcissus said:


> Blackfriars Bridge


Ahem... it's actually the now non existing....


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 26, 2013)

not-bono-ever said:


> A winner!
> 
> 600K iron/ steel stretchers were produced during WW2 for the BLitz stuff- they were later welded into fence on LA estates


When I first had them pointed out to me it was by an old soldier who was a stretcher-bearer. He was one of the war veterans who lobbied for a blue plaque on Violette Szabo's house. Lovely old bloke, Doug Tilley. Did a lot for Lambeth, he did.


----------



## Ponyutd (Mar 26, 2013)

Andrew Hertford said:


> Ahem... it's actually the now non existing....


See that tyre under the letter B? Up at Battersea I saw a tyre and for some reason I walked over to it and looked inside. There was a wallet inside it.
I opened it up and the first thing I saw was a security pass for the House of Commons, it was the wallet of the sitting M.P. for Kensington and Chelsea.
I won't sleep tonight not knowing if there is anything in that one in the pic.


----------



## lang rabbie (Mar 26, 2013)

Andrew Hertford said:


> Ahem... it's actually the now non existing.... Alexandra Bridge


 
*Actually,* various Victorian sources are contradictory about which railway bridge was Alexandra Bridge:



lang rabbie said:


> ... a new Blackfriars station built straddling the St Pauls railway bridge of 1886 still in use and the piers of the demolished Alexandra Railway Bridge of 1865. (The massive London Chatham & Dover Railway shields have only been paired on the south bank for about fifteen years, IIRC - one was previously on the City side)
> 
> (ETA I'm pretty sure that this was formerly the Alexandra Bridge, and Victorian London agrees, but both Chris Roberts' _Cross River Traffic _ and Googling several otherwise reliable sites reckon that the even uglier railway bridge into Cannon Street was Alexandra Bridge )


----------



## Ponyutd (Mar 27, 2013)

A bit of a coincidence today on the river, I found a women's purse/wallet. It was stacked with platinum credit cards! Any cash that may have been in it had long gone. I normally hand them in at Westminster if there is any thing worth saving. I totally forgot about this and have just emptied my bag with today's river haul in it.
The woman who owned this purse has a statement in it. I can tell you as of last month she has a balance of 




























Off to the cop shop later to return her belongings.


----------



## RoyReed (Apr 2, 2013)

Where can you see this flying fish?


----------



## RoyReed (Apr 5, 2013)

Here's a wider view. Click on the image if you want to find out where it is.


----------



## blossie33 (Apr 5, 2013)

It isn't Leighton House is it? (I didn't click to look)


----------



## Crispy (Apr 5, 2013)

Obvious what it is, but where is it and why is it interesting?


----------



## RoyReed (Apr 5, 2013)

blossie33 said:


> It isn't Leighton House is it? (I didn't click to look)


No - a much more ordinary location for such opulence.


----------



## RoyReed (Apr 5, 2013)

Crispy said:


> View attachment 31086
> 
> Obvious what it is, but where is it and why is it interesting?


Is it because Goldfinger tried to blow it up?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 5, 2013)

RoyReed said:


> Is it because Goldfinger tried to blow it up?


 
Beat me


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## ska invita (Apr 5, 2013)

only know that one roughly - its victorian water works in south east london somewhere... designed by a famous victorian bloke
thats my memory in action!


----------



## Crispy (Apr 5, 2013)

RoyReed said:


> Is it because Goldfinger tried to blow it up?


Correct  Midland bank vault on Poultry, Used as the Fort Knox set in that film.
He wasn't going to blow it up though, just make it radioactive.


----------



## later (Apr 5, 2013)

Is that the pumping station near Streatham Common station?

The crazy victorian industrial stuff that is.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 5, 2013)

Crossness Pumping Station


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 5, 2013)

ska invita is warm
later is cold


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 5, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Crossness Pumping Station


Correct. It's very near where I work and I really want to visit it


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 5, 2013)

Is it open to public?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 5, 2013)

I think only on Open House days


----------



## Crispy (Apr 5, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Is it open to public?


http://www.crossness.org.uk/visit.html
On the following days this year:
Sunday April 21st
Sunday June 23rd
Sunday July 28th
Sunday September 1st
Sunday October 13th


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 5, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I think only on Open House days


 
Not so sure about that, but not sure *exactly *what you get access to here

http://www.crossness.org.uk/visit.html


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 5, 2013)

Without googling.
Why don't travelcards work at this stop?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 5, 2013)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> View attachment 31091
> Without googling.
> Why don't travelcards work at this stop?


It's a training station


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 5, 2013)

Not a real station


----------



## ska invita (Apr 5, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Crossness Pumping Station


designed by http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joseph_Bazalgette - hes done seom great stuff - dont make them like they used to


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 5, 2013)

If only he hadn't bred...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 5, 2013)

ska invita said:


> designed by http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joseph_Bazalgette - hes done seom great stuff - dont make them like they used to


 
Don't make anything like it used to be made.


----------



## Plumdaff (Apr 5, 2013)

Is the flying fish at something like Porchester Spa?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 5, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> It's a training station


 




Yes. I bet you googled. 
I have been there, it's weird.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 5, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> If only he hadn't bred...


 
but he *only *had 11 and I bet he didn't claim benefits and set fire to houses


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 5, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> but he *only *had 11 and I bet he didn't claim benefits and set fire to houses


That's not the reason I said what I said


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 5, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> If only he hadn't bred...


 
Oh, I see what you mean.  One of his descendants is responsible for the shite that is Big Brother.  The shame


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 5, 2013)

or Edward, and The Vapors?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 5, 2013)

I have also been here. What is it?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 5, 2013)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> View attachment 31092
> I have also been here. What is it?


 
Thames Barrier?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 5, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Thames Barrier?


No.
About twice a day there is only about 1m of floorspace from that back wall.


----------



## RoyReed (Apr 5, 2013)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> View attachment 31092
> I have also been here. What is it?


Tower Bridge - where the counterbalance comes down.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 5, 2013)

It's bugging me. I know I've seen it somewhere (in pictures)

Does it lift something?

eta:  Hah, was just going to say Tower Brudge but Roy got there


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 5, 2013)

Correct (of course). 
Wouldn't want to be half way in or out when the counter weight comes down.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 5, 2013)

lagtbd said:


> Is the flying fish at something like Porchester Spa?


click on the bigger pic for the answer


----------



## RoyReed (Apr 5, 2013)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Correct (of course).
> Wouldn't want to be half way in or out when the counter weight comes down.


I've been in there when it came halfway down. That was scary enough.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 5, 2013)

RoyReed said:


> I've been in there when it came halfway down. That was scary enough.


 
When it goes beyond the doors and there is no escape it gets quite tense. 
You have to keep telling yourself that because it is a counter balance that it is not suddenly going to smack you against the wall. 

The tower bridge exhibition is just about the most boring tourist thing you can do in London, and sadly all the really cool stuff isn't a part of it.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 5, 2013)

walking across the walkway up the top is a bit shit too - scratchy perspex windows when i went up there (years ago admittedly).





I was told that back in the past when people would walk more this was used a lot by people wanting to get across the thames, as the bridge was raised a lot more often for longer periods. supposedly the walkway up the top was a big pick up spot for prostitutes (generally a bit dodgy round there in fact).


----------



## laptop (Apr 5, 2013)

ska invita said:


> supposedly the walkway up the top was a big pick up spot for prostitutes.


 
Also, I seem to recall reading, a popular jumping-off spot for suicides.


----------



## lang rabbie (Apr 5, 2013)

RoyReed said:


> Here's a wider view. Click on the image if you want to find out where it is.


It is gorgeous isn't it - deserves to be much better known.


----------



## Ponyutd (Apr 6, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


>


 
It's only missing some Umpa Lumpa's.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 6, 2013)

whats the connection between this picture




and this picture


----------



## Ponyutd (Apr 6, 2013)

RoyReed said:


> Here's a wider view. Click on the image if you want to find out where it is.


Some fantastic pictures on your stream Roy.


----------



## Ponyutd (Apr 6, 2013)

ska invita said:


> whats the connection between this picture
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Phone booth....and William Booth...easy!


----------



## ska invita (Apr 6, 2013)

Ponyutd said:


> Phone booth....and William Booth...easy!


ha ha! Its good but its not right


----------



## ska invita (Apr 6, 2013)

a clue: the connection is one man.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 6, 2013)

Anything to do with George Gilbert Scott?

William Booth Memorial Training College designed by him?


----------



## RoyReed (Apr 6, 2013)

Ponyutd said:


> Some fantastic pictures on your stream Roy.


Thank you


----------



## ska invita (Apr 6, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Anything to do with George Gilbert Scott?
> 
> William Booth Memorial Training College designed by him?


yes - except its Giles Gilbert Scott not George Gilbert Scott (both are architects) - now whats the connection


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 6, 2013)

ska invita said:


> yes - except its Giles Gilbert Scott not George Gilbert Scott (both are architects) - now whats the connection


 
Oops 

Not the William Booth Memorial Training College then?


----------



## ska invita (Apr 6, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Oops
> 
> Not the William Booth Memorial Training College then?


no no, Giles Gilbert Scott designed the William Booth Memorial Training College, and is also somehow linked with the second picture...you're right there


----------



## ash (Apr 6, 2013)

X


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 6, 2013)

ska invita said:


> no no, Giles Gilbert Scott designed the William Booth Memorial Training College, and is also somehow linked with the second picture...you're right there


 
Apart from that sculpture, in the 2nd picture, I was going to say that building looks a bit like HM Treasury, but it's not.  Is it another Westminster building?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 6, 2013)

Right, something to do with Covent Garden?


----------



## ska invita (Apr 6, 2013)

Ponyutd said:


> Phone booth....and William Booth...easy!


was closer than it shouldve been


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 6, 2013)

So is that the answer, phone booth?


----------



## ska invita (Apr 6, 2013)

i'll let Giles Gilbert Scott give you a clue:

"If the answer you want to see-a
Look me up on Wikipedia!
Ho ho ho!!!"


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 6, 2013)

I'll let someone else get it.  I have things to do


----------



## ska invita (Apr 6, 2013)

another clue (though the answer is right there in the first line if you wiki Giles Gilbert Scott )


----------



## Plumdaff (Apr 6, 2013)

I haven't wikied but is it that he designed both?


----------



## ska invita (Apr 6, 2013)

lagtbd said:


> I haven't wikied but is it that he designed both?


yes! he designed Tate Modern (the powerstation), Battersea Powerstation, Waterloo Bridge, William Booth College (aka Salvation Army Barracks) AND the Red Phone Box!
a London design hero! (also did the militant Liverpool Cathedral)


----------



## 1927 (Apr 6, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I think the design is based on some sort of insect like a millipede


he probably nicked the idea off someone like he nicked my Olympic Flame idea!lol


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 6, 2013)

ska invita said:


> yes! he designed Tate Modern (the powerstation), Battersea Powerstation, Waterloo Bridge, William Booth College (aka Salvation Army Barracks) AND the Red Phone Box!
> a London design hero! (also did the militant Liverpool Cathedral)


 
I said he designed telephone box and William Booth college


----------



## ska invita (Apr 6, 2013)

Which post was that in Minnie?  Mustve misunderstood 


Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Right, something to do with Covent Garden?


 


Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Apart from that sculpture, in the 2nd picture, I was going to say that building looks a bit like HM Treasury, but it's not. Is it another Westminster building?





Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Oops
> Not the William Booth Memorial Training College then?


 


Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I'll let someone else get it. I have things to do





Minnie_the_Minx said:


> So is that the answer, phone booth?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 7, 2013)

Ponyutd said:


> Phone booth....and William Booth...easy!


 


Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Anything to do with George Gilbert Scott?
> 
> William Booth Memorial Training College designed by him?


 


ska invita said:


> was closer than it shouldve been


 
Well ok, I didn't actually *say *phone booth, Ponyutd did, but I assumed phone booth was a given so I was just coming up with the William Booth College as the second part of the answer


----------

